# IUI treatment November/December 2013 Cycle Buddies



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in November/December 2013,  this thread will be locked at the end of December and a new thread started to allow current cyclers to stay in touch


----------



## mutley18

Hi all,

Im hoping to start my first natural iui cycle this month. Got my day 12 scan booked for Monday morning!! 
Still cant believe we are finally at this point...

X


----------



## BeckyA

Hi *mutley*, good luck for your scan tomorrow!
AFM, tomorrow is D-day...feeling a bit sick as last try was a complete disaster (see my signature) and am so worried the same thing will happen again this time. Need some positive thoughts from you ladies! X


----------



## Lovingwomen

Hello Ladies, I'm just waiting for my Donor Sperm to arrive at Ocean Suite Plymouth this week! Hopefully I will be having a natural cycle. Day one is due on Friday so hopefully it will all be ready to try this cycle. I'm so excited but nervous. Will be our first try. I really hope you ladies all the best!  
I did want to ask whether you ladies get very nervous about having a child even though you know it's exactly what you want? I get so nervous x


----------



## My Son is My World

Hi ladies
I just wanted to share a positive story with you to hopefully show you that iui and diui really can and does work.
I had my first diui back in January due to my dp having NOA. I took pregnacare conception, clomid and the ovitrelle trigger to increase my chances of conceiving and I got my bfp first time! I'm now sat with my little prince who i love more than the world.
Wishing you all of the luck in the world with your treatments - this is a tough journey but keep persevering as it will all be worth it in the end xx


----------



## Lovingwomen

Emlore,
That's such a wonderful journey! I'm very pleased to hear positive stories, it does make this process much more bearable x


----------



## bearbear

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to all the *newbies* sending you lots of positive vibes for your journeys and i hope you get that BFP at the end of it!! xx      

*Emlore - * How lovely to hear from you, i remember you well!! Congratulations on the birth of your little man, how absolutely wonderful and i'm sure he has enriched your life and made it complete!! May he bring you much joy and happiness and please g-d let us all follow in your footsteps!! Take care xx 

AFM - I met with my new donor yesterday and it went very well, all ready now to start again this cycle, will most likely be sometime next week!!


----------



## Tiggs81

Hello All
I am due to start my first IUI cycle (first injection of Menopur tonight and scan booked for 12th Nov to see how the follies are coming along)

I marched up to the hospital today to see somebody face to face as was told I had to call or email to check I could get a scan appointment before i started injections and have been trying to get through since Thursday! I was a woman on a mission today!  

Wishing you all luck x


----------



## Lovingwomen

Hi Tiggs81,
I live next to my hospital and sometimes I get that frustrated with answer phones that I want to march on up there. to be fair they are good and do ring back but it's so annoying when we are so determined and ready! I'm waiting for AF to come to ring hospital to get the to ahead. I so hope everything goes well this month as I'm in the navy and this is the best months for me to get the time off to go to the appointments! 
Hope your injections go well.
Hope all you other ladies and partners/husbands the best of luck x


----------



## BeckyA

Good luck *bearbear* and *tiggs81*, fingers crossed you both have a lucky cycle.
*lovingwomen*, hope everything goes swimmingly for you too!
AFM - had my IUI this morning, all a bit fraught and drawn-out (we were in the consult for about 50 mins) same probs as last time with my very uncooperative cervix...but really happy to say after 2 docs had a go, and they were about to call a 3rd one, they managed to get the catheter all the way up and DP's "excellent" sample was deposited!
Now recovering at home on the sofa with my two cats and DP bringing me endless cups of herbal tea!


----------



## Moonface kitty

Hellooooo Lovely ladies,

Am also in tww, though to be honest I have no faith in getting a bfp at all due to the timing of my insemination. It was carried out almost 40hrs (probably almost 41hrs given the clocks did change)  after my trigger shot due to the hospital running late  (Had my iui on the 28th)

It been almost a week now and I don't feel any different, no cramping nothing.#

Is this normal please? Also wondering at what time ie 24hr/36hr were your iui carried out please.

A/f is usually on the 5/6th of the month so it only just round the corner really.

Otd is on the 14th

B*earBear & BeckyA* it good to see you on this new thread x


----------



## BeckyA

Hello *moonface kitty*!
This cycle I did trigger shot at 12:20am on Sunday and - due to hospital running over time and issues with my IUI - the insem was finally done at 12:50pm today. So, for me that's 36 hours 30 mins...right?
What did you trigger with? I did with Ovitrelle 250 and from what I have learnt online, it triggers release of egg(s) 36 hours later, so I think they are timing the release for the same time as the IUI.
Bear in mind that a released egg does live for 24 hours...so if you had some little swimmers from 40 hours, that's still 20 hours for them to get there!  (positive thoughts)
Although I don't know how long washed sperm lasts once inside? Anyone?


----------



## BeckyA

also, found this online *moonface kitty*, if it makes you feel better! (from http://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/iui.html)

"Typical timing would be to have a single IUI at about 36 hours post-hCG, though some do it at 24 hours, and some clinics are reporting better results when doing the IUI at 40-42 hours post-hCG. "

/links


----------



## Moonface kitty

Hi BeckyA, thanks so much for taking time to respond to me so QUICKLY!! I had a medicated cycle and triggered with Pregnyl 5000ui. Had fresh swimmers and was even allowed to have my other half in whiles during the insemination.

Only had one little follicle   

This does give me a bit of hope though, and massive thanks for the link. 
Wish I could stop obsessing over things, only a week in and am already going mental.


----------



## Rach9520

Hi everyone,

Good luck to everyone going for their treatment.

Me and my DH are having our first counselling session on Thursday ....... No idea what to expect at all..... And then on the 11th we will be seeing the nurse to talk about medication.

Can anyone tell me is is all injections ?? Or is there a tablet form ? Tbh if it's injections I'm really nervous about this


Lots of luck and baby dust to everyone


----------



## Tiggs81

*Loving women- *sometimes you have to make a pain of yourself to be heard I find! The nurses at the hospital I'm under are all lovely but they are so short staffed that sometimes responding to calls / emails ect is last on their list. Good luck to you! Keep us updated.

emlore- thankyou so much for sharing your story. Love reading others success stories on here, it gives us all hope 
Good luck also to moonface kitty, bear bear and BeckyA (sounds like you are being well cared for )
X


----------



## Moonface kitty

*Hi Rach9520*, am pretty much a newbie in relation to iui so I can't really advise if tabs are given out. During our first consultation we got to discuss our blood tests and other half S/A, and also signed our consents forms for treatment. ( Am assuming that you've had your blood-works done)

In regards to the injections, don't worry about it am a complete wimp and after a few days of DP and my good neighbour chasing me around the kitchen to administer it for me I finally had the courage to be doing it myself when neither of them was around. They are the tinniest needles ever, and you have to grab a nice roll/love handle around your belly (which I had plenty of so no trouble at all ) 

Don't worry about the injections, just think of them as your mini magic wands bringing you a step closer to being a mummy.

Thanks *Tiggs81*, will keep you all updated


----------



## Little bumblebee

Hi   I am new to the site but I am due to start iui my partner has handed in first sample and to do another on monday then I have an appointment to talk about the process & everything involved on tuesday dont have a clue what to expect tbh :/ x


----------



## mutley18

Good luck everyone. 

Well my day 12 scan went well. Mature follicle, good endometrium and a positive LH surge. Had my iui this morning so fingers crossed.
OTD 19/11/13


----------



## Lovingwomen

Exciting times *mutly18* x  I really wish hall the best. I'm waiting for the dreaded A/F to arrive so I can start this cycle! X


----------



## Beandreaming

Moon face Kitty, my clinic said in the trials, most women don't ovulate until 40 hours post IUI.  They do it at 36 hours to give the sperm a chance to get up there and be ready and waiting!

I just had my 6th IUI and they scanned my ovaries and confirmed that I hadn't ovulated.  Not holding out much hope for this one though as DH produced a rubbish sample! On to IVF in Jan if this one fails!

Good luck everyone!

X


----------



## mutley18

Its so hard not to get worried about all of this when you hear what other people are saying/doing,  but i suppose everyones treatment and situation is different !!
Im not sure about timings following my IUI as I had a natural IUI cycle.  Had a positive LH test cycle day 12 at  9.30. They gave me HCG injection and then had IUI 24hrs later!


----------



## Urbanista

Evening all....

I'm now at day 9 post IUI. I feel sick. Sick. Sick. Sick. Splitting headache for the past two days and I can only really stomach extra strong mints! Yuck. I think I'm getting a nasty cold.  

Moonfacekitty - I always think doing IUi 24 hours after trigger sounds to early in my limited understanding of all these thing  . I've been doing lots of reading up since my awful second round and it does seem its a bit pot luck between 24 - 46 hours after trigger depending on how your body behaves. My concern then is around frozen sperm being used and that not living as long. So, fingers and toes crossed for you  

Welcome to the other newbies  

BearBear pleased your starting another cycle with a new donor  

Right, going to crash out soon. Early night, night nurse and the alarm set for 4.15am for work tomorrow - fantastic. Not! Haha

Xxxxxxx


----------



## allowishis

Hi, 
I  hope everyone is well. We are  just  starting our first  iui  after talking about having treatment for what seems years. I  have my blood test 7.11  and if all wellI iui thereafter ?9.11  Im  really nervous but  my DP (f+f couple)  is  so laid back that she is almost horizontal. Friends keep advising that everybody reacts in  different ways but it sure as hell is bugging me that she is not nervous!   Take care.


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Hi girls,
Just checking in  welcome too all the new guys and best of luck to all on 2ww!  truly hope we get some BFPs in this group as it's been a while!

Afm - I'm still waiting for that blooming af to show up so I can start my next cycle. On cd36 today and no sign of it, hope the acupuncture hasn't had the opposite effect   anyone know if there's anything I can do to bring on af? I read that sex will help but DH is away...honestly I think this is worse than the 2ww!lol
X


----------



## Lovingwomen

Hi everyone,
Im waiting for my A/F as well *Mrs Stardust* its driving me  as I just wanna get on with it. I think waiting is making me more nervous. It will be my first cycle so I cant wait to finally be at the point of tx. I hope we have some BFP on here as its always lovely to here and makes the process that bit nicer x


----------



## jojo30

Hi everyone

I've just had my first IUI with donor sperm today. Been told to do a pregnancy test in 14/16 days. Not sure what to do now. I'm frightened to move!  I've took today off work and as I can't seem to think about anything else will probably take the rest of the week off too. 
It would be amazing if it worked but we've already been through 3 unsuccessful ICSI cycles so all I know is disappointment. 
Here's hoping though   

Jo xx


----------



## Moonface kitty

to *Urbanista*, sorry to hear you been so poorly. Reading your post has made me realise how luck have been and I probably need to stop moaning about lack of symptoms and not feeling any different since having my iui.

Though I did had a splitting headache a few hours after the procedure (my God it was awful, I end up going to bed early cos of it) though it was probably due to me being extremely stressed out on that day.

9 days down, 8 more to go!!  was due on the 5th/6, (today) but still hasn't showed up, no cramping nothing to indicate it's on its way  . Though am refusing to get my hopes up knowing my luck it probably will show up as soon as I post this )

*mutley18* when did you have your iui and when is your OTD please?

*
Beandreaming* my other half swimmers weren't that great either I remember the nurse saying something about 7 millions swimmers and that figure was a bit low. So worrying when I read about other people having a 'gazillion' million swimmers, eeehhh we only need one to get the job done right (so I keep telling myself)

*jojo30* welcome to the madness of the ttw , wishing you all the best.

Helloooooo to everyone just joining


----------



## Mana11

Hi all.my 1st iui failed. Starting the nxt one now. Booked for baseline scan. I did natural iui wit trigger i was triggered at 17mm follicle.  Is this the ideal folli size?


----------



## jojo30

Mana11, I'm on my first IUI,mines natural with trigger too and I also had my trigger injection when my follicle was at 17mm so hopefully that's an ideal size, just got to wait it out now!
Good luck x

Jo x


----------



## Mana11

Thanks Jo. Thats good to know. I was worried may be its a bit too small and hence dint work. I hope u get ur BFP.  x.


----------



## jojo30

No problem Mana, my clinic told me that the follicles need to be 16mm or over so 17mm sounds totally fine.

Jo x


----------



## Mana11

Jo, which clinic r u going to ? I am into nuffield woking


----------



## fingersx2013

Hi girls

Another one joining you all

My first cycle last month was cancelled as I produced too many follicles!! I was devastated by this, think the hormones don't help! Now stronger & better prepared for my next go and taking the positive that I managed to produce plenty follicles even with my low amh (4)

So onto my next ****! Hoping this cycle is more successful and I actually get a full shot at d-iui!
Was delighted when AF arrived in time to get booked in as timing was getting tight because my clinic closes for 3 weeks over Xmas!!

Lots of first timers in this thread! Here hoping its 1st time lucky for some if us!
Good luck to everyone! It really is all about luck!! Xx


----------



## fingersx2013

Haha

Really should spell check

Predictive text changed next shot to next poop!!
Nothing to do with popping in my thread! Lol


----------



## jojo30

Mana, I'm at centre for life in Newcastle, they're really great.
Hopefully I can ring them in 14 days time with good news!

Welcome fingersx2013.

Jo x


----------



## BeckyA

Hello all and especially welcome to all the newbies, good luck to you all!

AFM, hopefully some of you can give me some advice. I had IUI on Mon, it was as traumatic as the first time with them fiddling round for ages to get the catheter up. Doc told me to expect some bloody discharge (sorry if TMI) which I had, but now last 2 days I keep getting on and off (5 or so times a day/night) twinges similar to period pain, coming from uterus it seems. Did start the progesteron pessaries last night, so is this to blame? Or is the whole area still recovering from the IUI?

Thanks all!
X


----------



## jojo30

Hi all
This may be a daft question but I'm really impatient for time to pass so I can just get a result from a test, hate being in limbo, when can I take a test and get a proper answer? I had the HCG on Tuesday and the DIUI on Wednesday, when will be able to get a real answer? No false positives cos of the HCG?

Jo x


----------



## Mana11

Becky, My iui was pretty painless..the doc said he was able to see evenrything very clearly and was over within a min..is it possible that the timing was a bit off and they had to force the catheter thru ur cervix ?


----------



## bearbear

Hello Lovely Ladies,

Welcome to all the *Newbies,* there have been quite a few of you over the last few days!! May i wish you all the best of luck on your journeys!! xx      

*Becky - * Sorry to hear your IUI's are always so difficult and painful! I would definitely say that the period pain your experiencing is as a result of all the messing around!! If you think about it they go right into your uterus and if its difficult for them then thats only going to make it worse! The pessaries might also not be helping!! Just give it time and i'm sure it'll settle down but if your still worried just give the clinic a call!! Sending you some positive vibes for your 2ww xx          

*JoJo - * I believe it takes a good 10 days for the HCG to leave your system so definately don't test before then as you will most likely get a false positive! Ideally you should wait at least 14 days after IUI before you test but i know how difficult that can be!! I certainly wouldn't test before 10 days so if you really can't wait i would say you can test from 10 days after your IUI onwards! Good luck and lots of positive vibes xx          

Hope everyone is doing ok, much love and hugs to all xx


----------



## jojo30

Thanks bearbear. I've always managed to wait til OTD on my last attempts but it seem different this time as I'll be doing my own HPT rather than a blood test at the clinic. 

Jo x


----------



## mutley18

Hello All  

Moonface Kitty my iui was on 5th so my OTD is 19th!!! Didnt understand what everyone went on about with the tww but oh my god i do now!! I cant stop thinking about it and wondering....really wish i could just switch off and concentrate on work or life or anything but this!!


----------



## BeckyA

Wow *mana11* you are lucky! My IUi took about 40 mins as I have acute angulation in the cervix (basically it doubles back on itself) so it's super tricky to get the catheter up - I had the spectrum in for 40 mins and it took 2 different docs trying to finally get it to reach the uterus. I had the same prob in March and despite trying twice they only got the catheter halfway up the cervix, so then a had some exploratory work done and a "dry run" with a catheter outside of any treatment before we were allowed to have another go at IUI. Was so happy and relieved that this time was a success!

Thanks for the kind and positive words *bearbear*!

*jojo*, my clinic has said to test 4 days after finishing pessaries, which as I only started them yesterday, leads to 15 or 16 days post IUI. As bearbear said, the HCG shot can give a false positive so you need to wait til that is out of your system. Check your medication or online to see when this will be (usually 10 faysbor so as bearbear said).

Positive thoughts to all! Am sat here on the sofa with my 2 kitties cuddled up on my lap....


----------



## Mana11

Sorry becky it was such a pain for u. Am glad u were successful this time. I really hope it works for u this time.  I have my scan tomm. My af was pretty light this time after iui. I hope all ok for next cycle.


----------



## Moonface kitty

*mutley18* this ttw is just pure torture .

Well ladies I usually get my A/f on the 5/6 and it the 8th today eeeeekkk, not been very positive so far but this gives me a teenie bit of hope. STILL NO SYMPTOMS, my OTD is not till the 14th, just *wondering if IUI can alter A/F's visitation date? *

*Also can you get no A/F and still get a bfn on test date please?* ( Is it possible)

Don't want to get too giddy, and set myself up for massive down fall.

Right just 6 days to got , still refusing to buy any hpt or I'll end up becoming a peeing addict!!

xoxo


----------



## bearbear

Morning All,

*Moonface Kitty - * Its certainly a great sign that AF hasn't arrived, especially if your normally fairly regular!! I would say that IUI itself wouldn't cause your AF to be late but are you on the cyclogest pessaries? These would definitely stop your AF turning up as it did with me everytime?? It is possible to have no AF and get a BFN as i've found out on many occassions, its cruel really as it gives you false hope but sometimes AF likes to play games!! Hopefully though this is your time and on the 14th your going to get an amazing BFP! Well done for staying away from the HPT, i know how hard it is but i think your doing the right thing waiting it out! Keep us posted and sending you oodles of positive vibes xx            

Have a great weekend everyone and keep positive xx


----------



## Tiggs81

Keeping everything crossed for you *Moonface Kitty!*
Have a great weekend all x


----------



## Mana11

I got my AF very early 11dpiui..so it does alter my AF..i usually get AF 16- 17 dpo and it was pretty early for me!


----------



## Moonface kitty

THANK YOU ladies,  


I wasn't given cyclogest pessaries, but I had a further shot of pregnyl 5000ui on the 1/11/13 (4dpiui) and was told by the nurse that usually leave your system at the rate of 1000ui per day, as I was concerned about testing results.  

My goodness, how cruel to make it to make it onto otd no A/F and then bfn. My goodness I think I will have a mental breakdown and then the mother of all strops!!! 

Of to watch the Christmas light been switched on tonight,  hope it doesn't rain (the weather down in Manchester can be pretty crappy). 

Have a lovely weekend all oxox


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi all

And welcome to all the newbies who have joined recently.

I've not been around as had a month break. 

I'm now 10 days iui. Ive got loads of symptoms but had lots last treatment too - think it's all the progesterone support.

Time will tell.

Baby dust to all x


----------



## MJ1981

I'm new here and scheduled for my first IUI in Dec... 

I'm supposed to start on Provera on 11th Nov if AF doesn't arrive before (very unlikely). I need to take a pregnancy test before I start Provera and I'm getting a bit worried   what if I'm actually PG but either get a false negative or only became PG let's say this week and it would be too early for the test to be reliable?? Not that I think it would be very likely because we've been trying for so long and nothing happened...but what if? Will Provera harm the baby? 

Thanks a lot,
MJ


----------



## Artichoke

Hello all you lovely ladies, thought I would finally take the plunge and start writing and not just reading...  

I am very lucky to have a gorgeous 3 year old daughter conceived naturally. I am also very lucky to still have my husband as he was diagnosed with a very rare and aggressive cancer when our daughter was 8 months old and we nearly lost him. Cutting a long story short, he had a stem cell transplant 2 years ago and is doing very well (finger's crossed) but is now sterile. We knew that if he survived the treatment would leave him sterile so had some sperm frozen pre treatment. 
Now we are finally getting close to actually trying for a sibling for our girl. So excited!! We are doing 1 natural IUI hopefully in the next few days then, if unsuccessful, probably moving onto IVF.
Anyway, had a scan today (CD10) just to check my lining and if there's any follicles developing. And the sonographer said my lining was perfect at 9.8mm and I had only the one follicle which was 18mm and ready to pop. We were given a choice to either wait for me to surge naturally or to do a hcg trigger shot. The nurse said there's a risk it will be over mature if I don't surge soon. We decided to stick with doing it naturally...  And I have of course been on google this evening “researching” optimal follicle sizes and worrying that by the time I surge it will be over mature and we won't know and will waste our precious sperm and thinking I should just have had the trigger shot. Gaaaahhh. Keep telling myself to relax and forget about it. Easier said than done though! I'm hoping that I'll get my OPK+ tomorrow am and then have the IUI on Sunday. We'll see.

Apologies for the rather long post, and the lack of personals.

Wishing you all the best of luck and lots of baby dust. 


Artichoke
xxx


----------



## Moonface kitty

Guess who's been naughty and done a hpt?

Yep I did it, was happily snooping around in my local B&M store only to discovered that they do sell 'clear and simple hpt', for 99p  couldn't resist getting two packs.

Well got a *BFN*,  , have come to accept it, as it 13dpo so am guessing it pretty accurate as it was done using my fmu 

Have peeded on all 6 sticks and it all bfn staring back at me

Still no A/F that was due on the 5/6th, knowing my luck it probably will show up on otd 14th.

Grrrrrrr, wish A/F could just hurry up so I can squeeze in another cycle before hospital closes for Christmas.


----------



## mutley18

Really sorry to hear your news Moonface Kitty   I think you did well to last til 13dpo before testing!! Just sorry it wasnt good news   Ive got another 9 days left yet  

Hi to all the newbies here.


----------



## Tiggs81

Sorry to hear that *moonface kitty *, hopefully you will be able to squeeze another cycle in before christmas and you will feel more confident about the timing, if not, you can have lots of guilt free drinks over christmas with another cycle to throw your all at in the new year x


----------



## Urbanista

Hi everyone. 

How's everyone doing?  

I got my bfn yesterday and AF started today. Knew it hadn't worked again after the horrific stress in the lead up and on the day. I'm really feeling iui won't work for us now. I think my bmi is to high and our/my lifestyle isn't going to mean it ever will work.

I'm booked in to have a scan for round 3 later this week, but im feeling so down that it won't work again. 

So, do I quit my job and concentrate on de stressing for a few months and start again after Christmas, or just stop now. I'm fed up with my boss using our treatment as an excuse to bully me.  I feel so disappointed it's not worked even after 2 rounds, so am so worried I shall be a wreck by round 5! 

DH is saying "keep positive" as are my parents, but I'm quite a negative person by my personality nature, being all positive isn't me. I'm a realist. 

Sorry I'm sounding so down. It's hard. Really hard. Doesn't help I have horrific period pains today. Grrrr 

Has anyone thought about adoption after IUI instead of ICSI? I've been thinking about that today a lot. We had thought about adoption for a long time before deciding to see if IUi could work for us, but I'm really feeling we should start this again..... Thoughts?

Sorry ladies, am being all down. Just finding it really hard tonight. Doesn't help DH has gone away again so it's me and the cats.  

Thanks for listening to my moan xxxxxx


----------



## Lovingwomen

Aww Urbanista please dont give up! My friend has a very high BMI and it worked for her! Stay strong and don't let the ******* boss get you down! It does take time but you must try and stay positive! Sounds like you need a nice relaxing weekend with your DH then try again! When he is back have a nice relaxing time and try again after Xmas! Please don't give up it just hasn't worked yet! Hopefully it will!   X


----------



## Moonface kitty

Thanks *Tiggs81* and *mutley18*,

*Urbanista
*, I do relate to how you feeling, I had a long chat with my other half today. Though am going to still carry on with treatment, but something at the back of my mind keeps telling me am never going to succeed. Call it instinct, but am one of those people that can sort of predict certain things.

Have secretly looked at inter-country adoption (this is something my other half wasn't aware of till today) but it an avenue I will be going down eventually. This will set us back just over £6,000 but I reckon it will be worth it in the end, and can take anything between 6 -12 months.

Have done my research and had application packs sent out to me a few months back, just need DP to take it all in and accept it. (Not that he has much say in the matter really). I wear the pants in our relationship hahaha ( he's extremely well trained I must admit)

Am unsure about the time/scale in the UK if you considering adopting from here, so I can't really advise.

For me I think adoption will certainly fulfilled my yarning to becoming a mum, and you never know what might just happen when you not 'actively' trying!!



I wouldn't advise you to quit your job, as stressful as it sounds. It a good thing to keep going on, and it enables you to save money in the event you might want to have a cheeky try, and create a distraction from focusing too heavily on treatment.

However if you think it all too much and you do need a break, 'emotionally' then go for it.

Please free to send me an email at any time you up for a chat. I do believe you are a mummy to probably two very spoilt furry babies. Hope you get loads of love and cuddles from them.

oxoxo


----------



## Urbanista

Thanks Lovingwomen & moonfacekitty  

My cats are all soggy from tears now. They aren't impressed. 

I'm so lucky in so many ways, but never thought we would ever have to go through this. All my sisters have had kids no problems. It's just so hard. We live in this big house we bought to have a family in a few years ago before we knew any of this and I'm sat here wondering what the hell we did it for. We changed our lives after getting married to have a family, and since then it's all come apart. 

Am sorry. Am feeling so awful tonight and very sorry for myself. I miss DH and he's always away when I need him.  

And yes moonfacekitty - my puss cats are spoilt beyond belief. They are great at cheering me up and giving cuddles. Shall drop you an email - thanks xxxxx


----------



## Tiggs81

Aww Urbanista. Sorry about your BFN  . This journey really can be the most gut wrenching, lonely process. Only people who have been through it can understand. I hope you find some strength to pick yourself and continue your next treatments with positivity. I am a pessimist too ( or I like to say realist ) so I do understand. I have considered adoption, when there are so many children out there who desperately need a loving family, and we have so much love to give it seems the obvious route, but not one to be taken lightly and I know of somebody who has adopted who has told me it is challenging, emotionally draining but oh so rewarding once they are settled. I believe you have to have a certain 'grieving period' after fertility treatment before the adoption process. Sending you   X


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Oh urbanista, I'm soooooo sorry to hear about your bfn, that sucks.  Totally understand how you feel at the moment but think you just need some time to re-energize before getting back into it.  I must say having had 6 weeks off has made me more relaxed ( although I'm day 42 now and no af so getting stressed)  Perhaps
Take a cycle off or wait until after Xmas, your still so young so don't give up yet!.

It's a tough decision on whether to quit work or not, would you be able to get another less stressful job soonish or would you just quit completely? Can you complain about your boss to HR? Or would you consider getting signed off sick with stress for a few months?  I do hope you feel better soon and hope DH brings you back a nice gift!! 

X


----------



## bearbear

Morning wonderful Ladies,

*Moonface Kitty - * So sorry to hear it was a BFN for you, i know it sucks especially when your hopes have been raised!! Just give yourself time to be able to move on! Looking into adoption is a brave step to make and its such a wonderful thing to do when there are so many kids that need a loving home! I shall still keep everything crossed for you though that your dreams of falling pregnant yourself come true!! xx    

*Urbanista - * I really do feel your pain and upset and i'm so sorry for your BFN!! Sometimes it really does feel like its never going to happen BUT please don't give up, 2 IUI's is nothing when you think it can take some women, months/years to fall pregnant!! Some things are worth fighting for and you don't get anything in life by giving up!! I do appreciate how hard it is, believe me i've had moments when i just felt tired of all the disappointment but i just give myself a bit of time and maybe have a month off and then i come back fighting!! I also have 2 very spoilt kitties and for now they are my babies and i've already decided that if my quest to become a mummy doesn't happen i'm going to get myself a puppy and maybe a few kittens as my cats give me so much love that i know that they will without a doubt help me through. Sending you some big hugs.......... xx    

Welcome to all the *newbies* sending you all some positive vibes and i hope all your dreams come true xx


----------



## Tiggs81

Morning ladies, well...I just had my scan to see how follies are coming along. Got one at 15mm and lining is at 6.2, I'm really disappointed but I guess one is better than none! There was nothing at all on my right hand side even though I've been getting twinges and aching on the right. They muddled me up with the wrong person as had my surname wrong so had the wrong files out, and the doctor doesn't work on a friday and clinic closed at weekends so got to do a double shot of menopur at 9pm this evening and trigger shot at midnight, then booked for insemination on thursday at 3pm which would be 39 hours. Feels like timing is all wrong already   . Sorry for the down-beat post! Just all felt so impersonal and rushed


----------



## Moonface kitty

*Hi Tiggs81*, Sorry to hear about your experience, some of the blunders we have to put up with at times is just astonishing. Don't be too disheartened by your one follicle from my obsessive goggling have read quite a lot of success stories from other ladies.

This is really bad of me to say, and I probably shouldn't recommend it but here we go. If you feel really uncomfortable with your trigger shot is there any possibility you can hold of an hour or two before taking it?

I wish I had with mine, as I had an almighty delay at the clinic on the day of my iui as they ran a couple of hours late,and then with the clocks changing didn't help either.

AFM, correct me if am wrong but I always assumed that back to back treatment meant you can have consecutive treatments. Oh how wrong,  showed her ugly face today, called the the hospital requesting for treatment and been told it can only be done next month. After much sobbing and pleading with the nurse explaining that DH will be going away for a few months. She offered to have a word with the consultant, just had a call back giving me the go ahead for a scan tomorrow.  

And this time I intend to fully be in charge of my trigger shot (providing all goes well).

BearBear I don't think have ever come across anyone as determined as you, and I doubt if I ever will. 
My goodness you are an AMAZING WOMAN!! 

*mutley18* just a week to go now eeeeekkkk, we need some BFP's on this thread.

Hope *BeckyA *is doing well, not heard from her from for a while.

Had a cheeky snoop on ladies in tww thread and my goodness so much bfp, I must admit I got a little bit jealous and though oohhh why can't that just be me.  Ohhh well my time will come, just got to keep pushing.

Right it pj day for me today, back to bed and obsessive googling trying to work out perfect timing for next cycle (if there is such a thing) hahaha

xoxox


----------



## BeckyA

Hello *moonfacekitty*, I am still here, just been ultra busy this past week, which is great for taking my mind off things! So sorry to hear about your bfn, pleased you are able to have another go again so quickly.

Sorry also to *urbanista*, hopefully it will be third time lucky for you.

*tiggs81*, if you are worried about timings, have a look at the post i did a few pages back in reply to moonfacekitty, about studies showing 40 hours to have good results.

AFM, trying not to go mad with the wait, only a week to go. Zero symptoms as cramping from last week stopped about sunday. I too am glad I have my 2 kitty-cats to give me some love! (and DP of course...)


----------



## Beandreaming

Moon face Kitty, just wanted to say good for you for pushing for back to back.  I did 6 back to back treatments from May and now I am finding it much harder as I wait for my IVF which can't be until January as the clinic closes over Christmas (do they think my ageing ovaries care about Christmas?!).  So if I were you I would keep pushing for back to back treatments!  Good luck! 

Urbanista, keep going with it. I have had 6 BFN's and now moving on to IVF but I don't regret going through them as I feel like I gave it a proper try.  It is a tough game but stick with it.  Are you doing anything else to keep sane?  Some people love acupuncture but personally I like reflexology and I also bought a hypno CD which I quite like too.  For me the reflexology really seems to help with my emotional state, I haven't had it for 6 weeks and I feel much more emotional.

Good luck everyone!  Baby dust to all! 

Xx


----------



## Artichoke

Hello all,

MJ1981 I'm sorry I really don't know the answer to your question. I hope your Clinic could offer you some reassurance.

Mutley18 Finger's crossed and lots of baby dust for you, hoping for good news on the 19th.  

Tiggs81 Are you doing a medicated or natural cycle? For a natural cycle the one follicle would be good. For a medicated one I suppose one would expect more. But as they say, it only takes one!
I only had one mature follicle on my left side. Funny thing is though that around the time of ovulation I felt a few twinges on my right side but nothing on the left! (Was probably just some trapped wind   )

Urbanista   Sorry you got a bfn and that you're feeling low and on top of it all have a terrible boss. Quitting sounds quite drastic. Although the stress is obviously not doing you any good. Can you afford not to work for awhile? If so, could you maybe ask for a sabbatical year? Either way, I'm with Beandreaming on trying some relaxation tecniques. I find acupuncture works wonders for me.

Moonface Kitty Where would we be if we didn't push things?! Well done for not taking no for an answer. Fingers crossed this is your lucky one! 

BeckyA When I was pregnant with my daughter I had no symptoms whatsoever until the day/s that  my period was due, and it was only that my nipples was a bit bigger than normal. Sending you lots of baby dust (don't know how to do that lovely symbol) and luck for the 19th!  

Bearbear You have provided support and  information for so many women on here, you're so lovely! I really hope you get your BFP soon. How is it going with your new donor?

Afm I had my lh surge on Sunday am and my iui yesterday morning. Not sure if the count was that good but assuming they would have told me if the sample wasn't up to scratch? Anyway, they only had about an hour to thaw and wash the sperm so I'm thinking if what they'd already prepared wasn't good, they didn't have time to prepare any more before my iui. Does anyone know what a good post wash sample is? 


Babydust (please imagine that sweet symbol here!) to all!

Artichoke
xxx


----------



## allowishis

Hi!
I hope everyone is well and I am sorry to see that some of us already have a bfn. I am keeping my fingers crossed for everyone whether on this or another cycle.
*Artichoke* I saw that you had your iui yesterday morning, this means that we will be on our 2ww together (i had mine yesterday afternoon). How did you find your treatment? 
Good luck to everyone about to have treatment and those on the 2ww.
Take care


----------



## Tiggs81

*Moonface Kitty* - this has crossed my mind! My nurse originally told me to do trigger at 11pm which would have made it 40 hours but after reading about your experience with clinic running late I queried it and she said to do it at midnight. I too have been doing some obsessive googling ( at work) oops, and there are so many different opinions, some clinics advise trigger dead on 24 hrs, some leave it as late as 40, have read success stories at 36 hrs, which makes me wonder if it comes down to good ole Lady Luck!

*Artichoke - *- I am doing a medicated cycle. I do ovulate normally but I didn't even realise a natural cycle was possible and it has never been mentioned to me. So I suppose I was hoping for more follies as the success rate is slightly higher but like you say, only one is needed!

*mutley18* - hope you aren't going too stir crazy during your 2 ww and good luck

BeckyA - yes I did have a quick read but will sit down tonight and do a little research.

X


----------



## Urbanista

Awwww you bunch are so amazing. Thank you.  

I know two cycles is nothing, and sometimes things can take years to happen. It already feels like we have battled so much to get here over the past few years, I was hoping and praying that going through IuI instead if ICSI would be easier. It's not though really. Same feelings and input is needed. Just minus the daily needles in my case. 

Artichoke & BearBear, yes I have tried Acupunture before. Perhaps I need to start again. DH and I went for months in the run up to finding a clinic but we didn't notice loads of change. 

I am seeing HR tomorrow. My issues with my boss have long been standing. Even someone external today said to me how can I work for such a bully. That's bad, huh. She's good at her job, but as a manager, awful. I actually enjoy my job, I struggle with her. But this is the most stressful thing in my life by far. I do wonder if that went how things would be. We can afford to have me stop work, but it's professional pride stopping me. I don't want to rely on DH. I pay half of everything and that keeps us equal. He has offered so many times to help me stop, but I guess I worry if we break up ever how could I get back to work at this level in my industry area. Silly huh!


You ladies really are awesome though. So thank you for helping pick up my spirits. I massively appreciate it  

Xxxxxx

Ps. Cats are giving lots of purrs tonight. Would love a dog but DH has said no flipping way! Boo.


----------



## Beandreaming

Urbanista, give reflexology a try, it's much cheaper than acupuncture!  And if you quit work, convince DH to get a dog!  Mine has saved me!  Xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

*Moonface Kitty & Artichoke - * Thank you both so much for saying such lovely things, i'm not sure how i do it, i guess its just my nature to keep positive!! I've got a lot stacked against me right now, i actually have multiple sclerosis (MS), i came off all medication when i started trying for a baby! I saw my neurologist a couple of weeks ago and he said very soon we will have to have the conversation where we discuss getting you back on disease modifying medication as we have to think of your health!! This really upset me but i guess i'm now at peace with the thought that for me i might never be a mummy! I have decided to keep trying until i see the neuro again in August next year and if its still not happened by then i might have to give up on my dream and think of my health! I was meant to try this cycle with my new donor but he got a little freaked out so we have delayed it so he can think some more, i'm meeting up with him again on Sunday and hopefully he will decide its something he can help me with and we'll be good to go for next cycle but if not i may have to find another donor! I do believe in fate and if its meant to be then it will happen but if not i shall just surround myself with furr babies!! Sometimes you have just got to be happy with what you've got in life and not what you don't! I have great family and friends and 3 gorgeous nephews who i'm very close with so i'm lucky! All i can say is try and be positive, life can be hard sometimes but we have to be strong to get through it! xx

Sending you all some much needed positive vibes


----------



## Tiggs81

You are an inspiraton Bearbear! I think sometimes its easy to vent on here, we are all talking to people going through the same thing so you dont feel like you are over-reacting if you have a bad day. Wouldn't the world be a happier place if we all concentrated on being grateful for what we have

Thanks for the positive vibes! Feeling them already  

AFM - trigger shot done at 2:30am this morning (cant see a tired face on here) - in for insemination tomorrow at 3pm


----------



## mutley18

Morning All,

Hope everyone is ok. Half way through for me its really dragging now but im keeping myself busy!! 

Tiggs81 - i am doing a natural cycle and  i only had one follicle from right ovary think they said it was 1.7 (my left ovary was hiding!!), my lining was 6.2. Good luck for iui  

BeckyA - you have same OTD as me how you feeling?? 

Moonface kitty - how did your scan go today (not sure what time it was booked for?)

Bearbear - sorry to hear your delay! Lets hope you dont need to look for another donor  

x


----------



## bearbear

Thanks Tiggs, wishing you lots of luck for your IUI tomorrow, hope it all goes well!! xx    

Sending you some positive vibes *Mutley* xx


----------



## Hubble24

Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind me joining in   I'm on the the iui rollercoaster as well.  I'm 11/12 dpiui....of course I did an early test this morning because I've no willpower whatsoever.  BFN .... My official testing day is Saturday but not holding out much hope...so on to the next try


----------



## Divas212

Hi, I'm new here, we are 3 days into our 2ww after our first iui....contemplating weather to test early or not....thoughts? Worried how hormones affect all this....


----------



## mutley18

Hi divas212 welcome  

Did you have a natural iui? Have you had a trigger of hcg? I have decided to wait the full 14days as i had the trigger shot and i dont want a false positive! If you test too early i suppose you run the risk of having false reading! 
Wishing you lots of baby dust


----------



## Divas212

Yeah i'v had a trigger injection so that's why we've waited....the wait is killing us and we only had the iui on Monday...it'd would be more devastating if we got a false positive :-s just going to have to be patient, we have everything crossed and wish everybody luck xx


----------



## BeckyA

Hello newbies *divas212* and *hubble24*, good luck on your 2wws!

Hope it all goes smoothly for you tomorrow *tiggs81*.

*mutley18*, I am thankfully quite busy at work this week so keeping my mind off things, otherwise i'd be going . No symptoms yet, am chugging away on my daily glass of pure pineapple juice and 5 brazil nuts to hopefully get a nice lining and encourage implantation (if it hasn't already happened! Positive thinking!)

Baby dust to all! Xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning All,

Welcome to all the *newbies,* your in the right place for great support and advice and i would of been lost without this forum and the wonderful ladies on it!! With regards to testing early, if you've had a trigger shot then it normally takes around 10 days to leave your system so definitely don't test before then otherwise you do risk getting a false positive!! Its best to wait as long as possible if your nerves and patience can take it!! Good luck to you all and positive vibes xx


----------



## Little bumblebee

Hi all I am a newbie here 

Had my meeting about starting iui got to wait until the end of the month before my scan and start injections as I am mid cycle   this is all new to me but heres hoping one of my four attempts work  

X


----------



## Tiggs81

Hi all,
Not long been back from hospital for insemination. Well..... Excellent swimmers apparently BUT my cervix bled when the nurse tried to insert catheter, she said it was very inflamed and unfortunately sperm and blood do not like one another and said that she would have to speak to consultant to discuss how this could affect future IUI's. There's me taking all my supplements and armed with Brazil nuts and pineapple juice and my silly cervix has caused a problem! OTD 29th November but felt like she was warning us chances are slim


----------



## mutley18

Hi Tiggs81 try not to worry too much. I suppose they have to tell you the risks etc but they arent placing the sperm on your cervix they are placing them in the uterus so some might mix with any blood forced in by the catheter but they are excellent swimmers so it cant possiblt mix with all the sperm. Plus just think of what the little swimmers usually have to face even before they get to the urerus - acidic vaginal juice!, getting through the cervix! Avoiding villi on the uterine wall its amazing anybody actually gets pregnant  

AFM - well i had my results from my progesterone test they asked me to have 7dpo..30nmols which is borderline.   i would have thought progesterone would be higher if fertilisation had occured   Suppose i will just have to wait another 5 days to know for sure


----------



## Artichoke

*Allowishis* The insemination went really smoothly actually. Was expecting a little discomfort but could hardly feel anything, even the speculum being opened up wasn't uncomfortable. Maybe the nurse was really good! Have had no cramping or anything. How about you, how was your treatment? Did you have a medicated or natural cycle? When is your OTD?! Mine is the 23rd. Finger's crossed for us both!

*Tiggs81* Like mutley18 said, some of the sperm are bound to have avoided the blood and I'm sure you're still in with a chance this month, but I completely understand that you're feeling a bit sad and worried for future tries too. If the cervix is inflamed though then surely they will try to find out why and treat it. Did the nurse say anything about a follow up?

*Bearbear* I'm sorry to hear that you have MS, life really isn't fair.  I hope your new potential donor decides he wants to do donate and that your dream comes true very soon.

*Hubble24* Lots of people on this forum have tested too early and gotten a bfn only to test again on their otd and been happily surprised by their bfp. Of course, lots of people have tested early and had a bfn and then another one or their period on their otd. You don't know which will be true in your case yet. Finger's crossed.

*Divas212* It's hard to wait but try. You'll want the result to be accurate. I also had my iui on Monday 11th! So did allowishis. Finger's crossed for all of us. When is your otd? Mine is the 23rd.

*Mutley18* Do you know why you've been told to have your progesterone checked 7dpo when you've had an IUI? Is this common? My clinic hasn't mentioned it. I've had day 21 progesterone done to see if I ovulate but that was before I was referred over a year ago. Anyway I'm hoping your borderline result turns into a bfp!

Hello and welcome to all the newbies!

Afm, I've been feeling so happy and excited that we actually have a chance of conceiving this cycle and I felt so sure that I would resist doing any symptom spotting. Ha! That appears so not to be the case. And I've gone from being all chilled and thinking "If it's worked it's worked, no point thinking about it too much" at the beginning of the week to yesterday feeling so sure it has worked and then today feeling the complete opposite. Ah well, I'm still happy and excited. 

Babydust to all!      

Artichoke
xxx


----------



## mutley18

Artichoke - apparently it is their policy i think it was to check i had ovulated following iui!! I had it done before all treatment started too and it was only 31 so i seem to always be borerline  
I feel exactly the same as you about the tww i thought if its meant to be it will happen but i found myself looking for symptoms even tho i know full well its too early for symptoms, im also charting my bbt and keep trying to interpret results and look for a pregnancy temp      Oh the joy one minute im convinced its worked the next im talking to my OH about making a list of all the things we want to do if we dont have children    

Im even starting to be reluctant to test on OTD because i dont want to be disappointed


----------



## Tiggs81

Hi Artichoke, yes she did say she would discuss it with the Consulatant and get back to me and they would need to do further investigations in to why the cervix is inflamed, I told her I bled a lot when I had my last smear and she said this should not happen, even though it came back normal and the nurse doing the smear did not seem concerned so I will wait to hear from them 

Sounds like you are in a good place at the moment, everything crossed for you


----------



## Moonface kitty

Helllooooo ladies,

Hope all's going well, seems to have gotten extremely busy the past few days.

Back on the same dosage of meds as first scan went well, usually routine commences on the 19th for blood works and scans.

*Beandreaming* am actually quite chuffed to having another go, hope time flies by and and you'll be able to move onto IVF soon.

*BearBear*, I honestly don't know what to say, from now on am going to be less of a moaner and be a bit more thankful 

* BeckyA* just 4 days to go now, hehehhe sorry am obsessing. Somehow we need a BFP here ( no pressure @ all) 

Good luck *Tiggs81*, and to everyone else waiting,


----------



## Hubble24

Thanks for the very warm welcome, I really appreciate it.  It's comforting to know there's others out there that can offer advice and support because they're going through the same thing.  

Well, my OTD is tomorrow but I tested again tonight and still BFN so that's that    one try down and five more to go.  I know everyone's different but I think I will find it easier to mentally prepare myself if I begin testing each morning for three days before OTD then if it's negative on the first test I've got three days to begin to accept that it's possibly a BFN. If that makes any sense! I wouldn't recommend it for everyone, each to their own   

I'm a little confused about the timing used at my clinic. I had trigger at 5pm and then in early next morning for the iui. I thought this was a bit quick.  I'm doing diui so I've read the frozen swimmers don't live as long. Is this usual practice? They said they like to do iui before ovulation.  

All the very best of luck to those 2ww'ers, got my fingers and toes crossed for you all.


----------



## Capoodle

Hi everyone well I've read through all of the comments in this little area and feel SO reassured reading that everyone else is going through exactly the same feelings as me!!! Such a relief to realise I am not alone! (You'll notice I do love an exclamation mark sorry!)

Am sooo excited for the 19th as it seems like a big day for tests (everything crossed here for you ladies!!)! Sorry I am not really using the abbreviations yet but I'll gradually learn them  

Am on my first go of IUI. Have started my drugs (gonal and buserelin) this morning, was soo nervous but managed to do them, look forward to reading all your journeys!
Steph


----------



## Lovingwomen

Hi ladies, I'm really upset. It's my birthday Tomorow and I thought it may bring us some luck but it hasn't. I'm on cycle day 10 and I have had a positive LH surge this morning. First time of testing this and it's on a Saturday morning! My clinic isn't open till Monday! I'm sure that's me out of this cycle. However I usually have very painful ovulating pain every month but I haven't had that yet. I hope I've had a really early surge as my cycle is every 28 days, just seems very early?
Hope you ladies are all ok xxx


----------



## jojo30

Well I've been a bit of a tit and tested, just used a cheapy dippy one from amazon and surprise surprise it was a BFN. I feel strangely numb, possible because OTD isn't until after Wednesday 20th (was told to test 14-16 days after IUI which was on 6th November) I had my HCG on the 5th so its 11 days post trigger shot. I suppose at least I know the HCG is out of my system at the very least. 
I just felt I had to as I was starting to get worse cramps (have had them all the time since IUI) and (sorry but TMI coming up!) a brownish discharge yesterday afternoon - not much although starting to increase. I know it could just be old blood but I'm on CD31 and I usually get this discharge a few days before AF arrives and my cycle is usually around 34 days plus (has been as much as 40 odd occasionally)

Have I tested too early? Is it possible I could get a FP next week? Just looking for some positivity!   

Jo xx


----------



## mutley18

Hi jojo30 i almost tested too tonight my OTD is 19th!! But i managed to resist as if it was negative i would wonder if it was too soon and if it was positive i wouldnt believe it and have to test again in case it was a false positive    Its soooo hard waiting and wondering!! 

It could be that you've tested too early - it said that women can have between 5-50miu/ml by week 3 of pregnancy ( which is what you would be on your OTD! ) 

Big hugs   i hope it is just too soon for you xx


----------



## jojo30

Thanks mutley. As much as I said I feel numb, just had a small shaking/crying episode. Oops.
I feel really bad for testing as I didn't tell my hubby (he's out for the night) I haven't told him about the cramps and brownish stuff either. All I want is a massive cuddle from him but I don't want to ruin his night. 
I think I might see about doing another test in the morning with my first toilet visit of the day and take it from there. I'm hoping, like you said, that I tested too early but all signs point to negative.

Jo xx


----------



## mutley18

Sending big hugs to you     

Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## jojo30

Thank you, same to you xx


----------



## BeckyA

Hello all you lovely ladies, and especially *jojo30* and *mutley18*, I am totally in the same boat as you guys. not feeling too positive this morning. i was having cramps all night and dreams about doing an hpt, and so promptly got up and poas'd. It was a bfn. I'm 12dpiui...is there any hope it was just too early? Am now desperately googling it!


----------



## jojo30

Well it was a negative this morning. I'm just fed up, totally sick of this journey. Don't know how much longer I can do it for.  

Jo xx


----------



## mutley18

Big hugs to everyone   

Doesnt seem to be many happy posts at the moment.  Jojo30 its so hard but you will find the strength just give yourself some time to recover. Do something to pamper yourself and recharge your batteries.

BeckyA - it must have been the day for it because i decided i couldnt wait any longer so did a hpt - BFN    

Sorry i couldnt post a happier post.  

Just gotta wait for AF i suppose yippee  

I have eaten lots of choc and icecream tonight to help cure my fed-up mood.......its not really working


----------



## Artichoke

Mutley18 Yes I did wonder if they just wanted to check that ovulation had occurred after the IUI. It makes sense! What did your clinic say about your results, or did they just say that it was borderline? Although, I think if they'd thought your first progesterone test was borderline, it makes you wonder why they didn't do more tests before offering you IUI? I hope you don't mind me asking but do you get it on the NHS or are you self funded? Anyway, I don't know how soon and how much progesterone levels rise after conception, but at 7dpo it's such early days and implantation might not even had occurred so levels might not have started to rise yet(not that I know that they do rise). Hope that makes some sense -it's perfectly clear in my head! Basically, if your clinic is happy that you're ovulating then I'm sure you're still in with a chance this month. I understand how you feel about testing. When is your period due? I'm due on the day after my OTD and my current (subject to change!) plan is to wait until my period is late. And if it isn't, well then I suppose I don't need to test. My reasoning is the same as yours, I want to make sure that if I test I can be confident that the result is accurate. Am I correct in thinking that this is your first try? If it's unsuccessful, will you try again? Awww, mutley I just read that you've tested.   I'm so sorry for the bfn. But could it not be too early to test? 

Tiggs81 I hope they get back to you soon and that it's nothing to worry about. How are you finding the 2ww?

Hubble24  Yes from the research that I've done it does seem too early. However I am no expert! But my clinic aims to do iui 36 hours after an HCG shot. We are also using frozen sperm so I asked my consultant how long thawed sperm live in comparison to fresh sperm (I have also read that they don't live nearly as long) he however didn't think there is any difference. Not sure I believe him though. Anyway it seems all clinics do things differently.

Capoodle Welcome! No, you most certainly are not alone. This forum is great for support, reassurance and information. There are lots of lovely ladies who will do their best to help if you have any queries.

Lovingwomen  Happy Birthday!   Hope you are having a lovely day even though your clinic is closed.

Jojo30 I'm sorry you've got a bfn. I know from your signature that you've already have a few unsuccessful icsi attempts behind you, but please remember that this was only your first diui and there's every chance that your next one will work.   Be kind to yourself and let's hope you get a bfp soon! 

BeckyA I was told to test 13dpiui, which seems earlier than most people on here, so I'm starting to think the nurse must've got it wrong. 12dpiui does seem a bit early. When would you expect your period? Keeping my finger's crossed that your bfn turns into a bfp.


Afm, no news, same as before!

Sending lots of hugs   and  babydust  to everyone!

Artichoke
xxx


----------



## Lovingwomen

ARTICHOKE,
Thank you so much!  I've had a lovely weekend except my concerns about Tomorow!
I had a positive LH surge on sat morn sat night and Sunday morn and a negative Sunday night! Is it too late to have iui Tomorow Even though I still had a positive Sunday morn?

My clinic is ringing first thing in morning but I would like advise as I don't have loads of money to waste. However one lady was in the same situation as me and she now has a lovely baby boy so I guess it may depending on our very unpredictable body. However it's driving me   

Much advise would be great please xxx


----------



## allowishis

Hello ladies,
I'm sorry to see we have had some more bfn, hopefully a bfp will be announced soon. I am keeping my fingers crossed for everyone. *Artichoke* my OTD is the 27.11.13, my clinic recommends a reduced ovitrelle injection dose to protect any embryo which means I have to wait longer to test. I had my protection dose today, so 10 days and counting. How are you coping with the wait? As for the actual treatment, it sounds as though you had a great nurse. They had some problems getting the speculum placed correctly as they could not see my cervix. After 20 mins and several attempts another nurse took charge and got it first time, much to my relief. 
I hope everyone who is on their 2 week wait is taking to relax and best of luck for those just about to have treatment.


----------



## Capoodle

Awwwww you're all so lovely, have been very sad to see some of the news on here but am hopeful that these tests were too early, if it's any consolation a friend recently underwent IVF and continually tested throughout her 2ww, got negatives all the way and was waiting for her af, went to the clinic for consultation and they tested and yep you've guessed it, actually turned out to be a BFP!!! So there is hope out there for all of us! Sending so many positive vibes to you all and like everyone here just waiting for some good news from you all!

Just want to say a HUGE thanks especially to *Artichoke* for my little welcome, you made my day 

AFM day 2 of the jabs of doom, just Buserelin today as Gonal every other day, still had irritation around the site of injection and really sore throat (which I think is linked?!). Scan Weds to see how the little follies are developing, fingers crossed!

Let's hope it's a good week for us all,  x

PS Sorry it's a little late but Happy Birthday *Lovingwomen* hope tomorrow brings good news sending good vibes!


----------



## Divas212

Thanks for the lovely welcome, had our iui on the 11th and been told to do the test on the 29th..... Seems so far off. Got progesterone suppositories for 15 days which I stared the same day as the iui. I'm not sure weather all this is getting to me or what.... I just feel different, very tired, irritable, bloated, dizzy.... I'm convinced it's either side effects from the suppositories or my mind playing tricks on me but either way I feel awful...I just want to know....


----------



## Hubble24

Really sorry for all those girls with BFNs   my OTD was yesterday and it was BFN also, and to top it off AF came a few hours later, just to give me another kick in the teeth. What a cruel cruel process.  It's only my first iui and finding it hard to feel positive about my forthcoming iui's.  I'm sure this feeling will subside a little as I start the next cycle. Try to keep your chin up girls, don't let it grind you down  

So tomorrow back to stabbing myself with the needle and getting scanned about six times with the probe from hell. Oh joy of joys, I simply can't wait  

Artichoke thank you so much for your comments. I too am v sceptical about the survival of frozen sperm, the clinic told me up to four days somehow I don't quite believe it.  I've read 24hrs is a more realistic timescale. 

Can anyone offer advice on how many eggs your clinics allow you to release.? Mine only give enough drugs to stimulate one, they only like one.  I'd like two to give me a slightly better chance.


----------



## mutley18

*artichoke* they didnt really say a lot tbh. First result they said its still ovulatory. When i got these latest results they said 30 and above still indicate an ovulatory cycle  I worry that my progesterone is too low tho to sustain a pregnancy!! She did say they would be happy to do another natural iui but we should consider a medicated cycle 
My question to all you lovely ladies doing a medicared cycle is what is it for?? Is it to make you ovulate?? Does it do anything else?! ie does it increase progesterone? I suppose im just getting at how would a medicated cycle help me if i do ovulate??

Big hugs to you hubble24 and everyone else going through this ****ty process


----------



## bearbear

Morning Everyone,

Hope you all had a good weekend, we really could do with some good news on here soon to lift all of our spirits! Heres a big group hug 

*Lovingwomen - * Wishing you a happy belated birthday, i hope you get good news from the clinic and your able to proceed with IUI! xx    

Sorry to hear of all the BFN's, i know how hard it is, just give yourselves some time and then come back fighting and ready for your next tries!! Sending you all hugs   and positive vibes     xx

*Mutley - * With regards to a medicated cycle, it helps develop your follicles, it can create more and also helps them to grow big to maturity!! It doesn't actually help you to ovulate but if you have the trigger shot which normally goes hand in hand with a medicated cycle this is what will bring on ovulation. Hope that helps. xx    

AFM - I met with my donor again yesterday, it went well, its just a case of getting to know each other better so there is trust! Hopefully we are on course to try with my next cycle!!


----------



## Tiggs81

Good Morning all!

Hubble24,  JoJo30, Mutley18 so sorry about your BFN's, sending you big   and hoping you find some positivity to start your next cycles in the right frame of mind. I know its so so hard. 

Artichoke - I am feeling fine, had a few twinges but I do get those around ovulation anyway, and sometimes have flare ups of IBS so its difficult to tell! I'm finding the 2 WW easier than I expected and I think its just because every month brings with it a 2WW. I had the most sensitive nipples when I fell pregnant before   so keeping my eye on those! My OTD is the 29th November (which is also when my due date was from my MMC) not looking forward to that day

Lovingwomen - Happy Belated Birthday! I have just had a medicated cycle even though I do ovulate and like bearbear said, you can produce multiple eggs (ideally no more than 3) so you're chances of conceiving are greater than with a natural cycle and they can control ovulation with the medication also.

Bearbear - pleased you are back on track with your donor. Nice to hear from you

Welcome to Capdoodle and Divas212

We desperatley need some good news on this thread - good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Lovingwomen

Well Bearbear its nearly 1130 and they havent even bothered to ring me back! I spoke to receptionist who has passed all info onto the nurses and lab and nothing!!!


----------



## Lovingwomen

P.s bearbear glad it went well with your donor!
Hope we get some positive news on here soon wishing u all the best xxx


----------



## bearbear

Thanks girlies, *Lovingwomen - * I would just keep ringing them, make a nuisance of yourself if you have to, they are out of order keeping you waiting like this, you need to know ASAP!! Good luck xx


----------



## Lovingwomen

Thanks ladies it has now been cancelled  however at least I know have all the info if it is to happen on a weekend again! Ring the duty nurse and they will open up! So not all bad x just another month wait xxx


----------



## jojo30

Thanks for the hugs everyone. Trying to stay positive, struggling but got another 5 DIUIs (2 more natural with trigger and 3 medicated) so it could still all work out in the end! 

So so sorry for all the BFNs, far too many going on. 

Jo xx


----------



## mutley18

I have been googling  i know i know its probably not a good idea but i was bored today and wanted to see if it was possible to still be pregnant but have a negative result 12dpo 

Found this link: 
http://www.whattoexpect.com/groups/m/trying-to-conceive/discussion/17739800

*beckyA* might not be over yet!! (Clutching at straws i know but we have to have hope!?!)

*lovingwomen* so sorry its been cancelled! Big hugs 

/links


----------



## Lovingwomen

Thank you *mutley18* we need some positive vibes on here. You just never know until that horrid AF turns up so fingers crossed! 
Xxx


----------



## Urbanista

hello everyone - how is everyone?  Have seen there has been some cancels and BFN's   to all.  Really is hard this stuff, huh.  But in some ways I guess its amazing that there is at least some treatment available to try to help.....that thought has been keeping me going a bit the past few days.  I wondered what it would be like if we couldn't have IUI or go on to IVF etc, how would I feel about it all then.  Probably even more pants!  

Sorry I've been a little quiet - had a busy old time at work - no change! Although fingers crossed a role has come up at work and I've been asked to apply for it by the Director, which is very flattering - its a great job and great team this one so I'm thinking maybe it is a blessing!  

So, I'm on 100mg clomid, last night tonight for the five day take and then back on Wednesday for a scan which is my day 8.

Am hoping this time around on clomid my follies behave and don't slow, stop, shrink or do whatever they aren't supposed to be doing.  And obviously praying they don't over stim!! 

Funnily enough I've not had a headache or loss of vision on 100mgs - unlike 50mgs where I thought I might pass out and throw up all in five seconds.  

Am going off to the gym tonight....we had a cake sale at work and managed to scoff two pieces of shortbread today in record time - feeling quite sick from sugary buttery stuff - so am hoping some time on the cross trainer will burn off a fraction of the calories!  

Catch you all later xxxxxx


----------



## Divas212

I knowing stupid but hpt'd and a bfn, the one positive is we know the HCG must be outta my system and I know there is plenty time for the bfn to end up being a BFP but I'm so disheartened .....this is one hell of emotional roller coaster...


----------



## BeckyA

Good morning ladies, it's definitely a BFN for me as AF arrived yesterday afternoon.
Positive news is that I rang the clinic today and I am doing another round straight away, injections from tomorrow and first scan next Tues.
Onwards and upwards!
Xx


----------



## mutley18

Hi guys, i got another BFN today too, just gotta wait for my AF (due Thur) to arrive then i can start another cycle straight away so prob be around the 3/4/5 Dec!!

Hows everyone else doing??

*Divas212* it definately is a roller coaster ride!! 
*BeckyA* are you on injectibles?? What meds do you have??


----------



## BeckyA

Hey *mutley18*, sorry to hear about your bfn. Hope you are ok.
I'm on gonal-f, 75 a day and then ovitrelle trigger. Then utrogestan which is the progesterone pessaries (tiny balls really!)
Think i will be doing iui around the 2nd...so we'll be cycle buddies again!


----------



## mutley18

We have decided to have another natural cycle but discuss the medicated cycle with the clinic for the time after (if its needed of course ). If all goes as it should i will have the iui around the 2nd Dec too *BeckyA*


----------



## Hubble24

All the very best of luck to those ladies about to embark on their next iui cycle (and of course all those on the agonising 2 ww).  I've just started iui cycle number 2 today.  12 glorious days of injecting/using my stomach as a pin cushion.  Mutley, I thought I was going to do natural iui for all three cycles as I don't seem to have problems with ovulation. Somehow I've ended up doing medicated iui because my clinic said it would slightly increase my chances. I'm a total pushover so I've gone with their advice.  It's expensive business £250 for drugs per iui cycle!    is it this expensive for everyone? Maybe I'll try a natural cycle at some stage and see what happens.  It seems like there is a lot of scanning involved with medicated iui because they are afraid of overstimulation. I'm on a very low dose of menopur, but I was in and out of the clinic like a yo yo   I'm still not over the embarrassment of the scans, I'm red faced everytime


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Hi hubble24 - just wanted to reply to u quickly re the drugs.  I was on one of the clinic pages yesterday and a few of the girls had mentioned how they were getting their ivf meds at asda instead, it was significantly cheaper (approx £600).  Im going to look into that when my blooming af finally shows up and I can start tx again so may be worth considering 

Good luck to all in 2ww at the mo! Praying we have some BFPs for Xmas!
X


----------



## Tiggs81

Hi Ladies.
How are you all doing? Sorry for all those getting BFN's and good luck to everyone embarking on a fresh cycle! 
Only 6 days in to the 2ww and it seems to be dragging now! Thought I was handling it quite well but noticing every ache and twinge! Had a really low aching for a couple of days but it doesn't help that my IBS has really flared up too. Grrrr.  If only we had an 'off' button


----------



## mutley18

Hi *Tiggs81* im having the worse pms symptoms this time round 
The 2ww is torture i kept trying to second guess symptoms etc 

Can i ask what pregnancy tests does everyone use?? Is there a preference/more accurate tests??

*BeckyA* ive emailed my clinic to ask what injectibles they use and if it will help me!!


----------



## Laura2009

Hi all

I'm new to all this. I have a beautiful 4 1/2 year old daughter and we are going through IUI again for a sibling. My DH is infertile. Had my IUI on Monday so on the dreaded 2ww. Get my results on the 2nd December! Took 4 attempts of donor iui to get pregnant with my DD! I had 2 follies 1 at 18 and 1 at 16. 
Good Luck to all you ladies


----------



## Tiggs81

Hi mutley18, I use the clearblue digi tests. When I found out I was pregnant before I used a non digi test and the second line was so faint that I thought I was imagining it so got a digital one the next day and it came up 'pregnant' 1-2 weeks even though it wasn't the first urine of the day, so there is no doubting yourself with the digital test. First response are meant to be good too.

Welcome duke99! Good luck x


----------



## Moonface kitty

Helloooo ladies, 

Apologies have been so quite, it been quite hectic recently.   to all those with bfn, glad to see that majority of us are back on another cycle, who knows what Santa might have in store for us ay  

Wish my follicle will hurry up and grow, 8 days of constant stabbing and only one miserable follicle at 10mm, back in for blood works and scans every two day. Feels like my right am will drop of at any time now  

xoxo


----------



## Toni99

Hi Ladies 
I am new to IUI i am using donor sperm me and my dp (same sex) are very excited i have a son from another relationship. I have had all my bloods done and a HSG and ultrasound which all went well  i am back on the 13th dec to see my consultant and hopfully start treatment in January.
Baby dust to all hope to hear of some BFP soon  xx


----------



## jojo30

So as my first DIUI was a BFN, it's time to think about whether to jump straight back in with another shot. Just not sure if I could handle another failure right before Christmas. It's hard cos it could either be a fantastic Christmas or a an awful one. My hubby says he would do one straight away but that it's up to me.   just don't know  

Jo xx


----------



## Urbanista

Hello,

Wow - lots of new people on here. Hello 

I've had another super quick turn around. I'm day 11, follies 19mm and 21mm. Triggered this afternoon and in tomorrow morning for DIUI. Am praying its third time lucky. 

DH made a comment last night that really hurt. He said "so it's not just me that has problems having babies" interfering as we were now on round three it should have happened by now. Grrrrrrrr   If he says anything like that again I may just poke him very hard in the eye. I know he's finding this hard, but he really has got off quite lightly! 

Of course I wish this had worked first time!

So this is our last attempt before Christmas. If it doesn't work we will go see the consultant in the new year and see what to do next, but am hoping this works........  

Right, must dash, loads to do and I'm feeling like I'm getting a cold as well. Great timing! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Toni99

awww sorry to hear that jojo its hard deciding when so close to xmas we were the same as we decided to wait till the new year as i would be heart broken over xmas with a BFN but then again what a gift for xmas if it was a BFP just personal choice what ever you decide i wish u luck and lots of baby dust xxxxx
Urbanista good luck and hopin for a BFP for you this time  xxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Hi everyone,

Big welcome to all the newbies, wishing you every success on your journeys!   to all the bfn's, hope the next one works- especially if it's b4 Xmas!

Urbanista - can't believe you are on number 3 already! fingers crossed for you! Come on bfp!

Bearbear - how's it going with your new donor?

Afm - day 52 today and AF has finally shown up! I was so happy, did a little dance in the loo!lol.  So first scan booked and looking forward to getting this show back on the road.  I decided I just couldn't bare to do Xmas with our families this year as I just can't deal with the 'whens my grandchild coming? ' spiel so im going to Boston on the 22nd to spend it with my cousin instead!  Only concern now is ensuring my slow growing follies speed up a little this time in order to have my iui before I fly off. Having just lost the 
Last two months it would be sods law that they grow too slow and I can't do the iui! Lol

X


----------



## StacyL

Hi there 
My partner and I are in need of some help!!! We have sadly had 3 failed attempts of DIUI at our local fertility centre.  We have been looking into sperm donor sites and made contact with a couple of donors, one of which is happy to help us.  As all our other tries have been through a fertility centre all screening and health checks were done for us.  We have no idea of the next steps if we agree to go forward with this donor and do DIY job insemintaion.  We don't want to quiz the potential donor too much as dont want to scare him off.  Has anyone got pregnant this way or tried too, if so what screening checks did you do and how??
Any information would be great!
Thanks x


----------



## MrsHughes

Hi all
I'm new to this site but have been reading this thread with interest. I'm starting my first IUI (medicated) and I've got my day 5 scan today!! Feeling excited and nervous all rolled into one!! Don't really know what to expect but all the staff at the hospital seem really nice. 

Hoping to hear some success stories on here and praying for my own   soon!!

xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning Ladies,

At last Friday is here, i drove to work this morning already feeling tired before i'd started so hoping the day goes quickly so the weekend can begin 

Welcome to all the *Newbies* your all in the right place for great support and advice!! Wishing you lots of luck for that BFP! xx    

*Mrs Stardust - * Pleased to hear your AF has finally shown up!! Its typical isn't it, when we want it to no show there it is bang on time and when we are waiting for it so we can start treatment it does a disappearing act  I hope those follies behave and grow so you can have IUI before you holiday which sounds amazing by the way!! Things with my new donor seem to be on track, we met up again on Sunday and had a good talk, its looking very likely that we'll be good to go this next cycle so fingers crossed for us both!! xx                

*StacyL - * After 3 failed IUI attempts i had to also re-think my options so looked into finding a donor! I'm a single girl so going it alone! I went onto Pride Angel and also Co-Parents! I was very lucky with my first donor as he was extremely genuine and just a lovely guy! He then got into a new relationship and stopped donating and after him i did struggle a little to find someone as genuine as him! He also donated to clinics so had been fully STI'd checked and showed me all the documentation to prove it! What i would say is these websites have many genuine donors but they probably have more dodgy ones! You have to be very careful, use your gut instinct when talking to someone to either rule them in or out! For example i would be that strict that if they put a x after any emails i would rule them out! I can give you lots more info if you want to private message me we can talk some more?? xx

I hope everyone at whatever stages your at is doing ok and i'm truly praying that we see some BFP's on here very very soon!! Positive vibes all round xx


----------



## Tiggs81

Hello to all the Newbies. Good luck to you all.

Moonface Kittey - how are your follies behaving?

JoJo30 - I would be inclined to have a relaxed and enjoyable X-mas with the odd guilt free tipple and start a-fresh in the NY (but that is just me) and you have to do what feels right for you

Mrs Stardust - so pleased AF has made an appearance. Fingers crossed for you.

AFM - still having the odd twinge and am definatley peeing more often but not sure if it is an effect of the drugs, or in my mind, or both! 

Have a great weekend all x


----------



## mutley18

Hello ladies 

Welcome to newbies good luck on your journeys  

Ive been trying to keep busy this week after my BFN on Tuesday. Was waiting for my AF to arrive Thurs so i could ring the clinic and book my next scan, but it hasnt arrived yet    Not sure what to think yet!? Am usually really regular and have 28 day cycles (very occasionally have 29 day cycles) but if AF doesnt appear tonight it will be 30 days!!?? Trying not to get my hopes up as im still getting lots of period pains and feel like i do when im about to get my AF  
Will do another test this weekend if no AF...

*tiggs81* when is your OTD?
How did iui go today *urbanista*?


----------



## Divas212

We've decided to do another hpt tomorrow morning, thinking it may still be too early we had our iui on the 11th but the waiting is too much, last time we did one it was not surprisingly a bfn but was definitely far too early and just confirmed that the hcg from the injections was no longer in my system....our otd isn't until 29th so kinda think if it is a bfn tomorrow there still may be a chance but kinda in a weird way will make it not so much of a shock on fri if it's a bfn.....I can't stop thinking am I or am I not.... So helpful knowing that you are all going thru the same and I'm sorry for those who have had a bfn this time around and I wish you all luck for the next time round.....I have everything crossed for a BFP.....


----------



## Tiggs81

Mutley18- OTD is 29th. I had a tiny bleed yesterday. Not sure if it could implantation Or the drugs messing with cycle


----------



## mutley18

*tiggs81* fingers crossed its an implantation bleed    
*divas212* its so hard waiting i did hpt on day 12 and 14 and they were both 

I was convinced that i was going to come on had usual spots and moods, was cramping all week and was really hungry..however still  ...... so i did another hpt today and   

Still cant believe it, we are both in shock still.

Really wishing everyone baby dust and hoping mine sticks


----------



## Divas212

Mutley18- congratulations, I really hope it's a sticky one and everything goes smoothly for you . Our hpt this morning was again a BFN....but it is only 12 days post iui so still a little hope although we are convinced we're not pregnant this time around, we've now decided to try and wait until our OTD...which is Friday although we may wait till the Saturday so we're together and I'm not going to work with the awful feeling of disappointment or if it is a BFP we can spend the day together in sheer elation...either way a week to go :-/!


----------



## mutley18

*divas212* dont give up hope i had a BFN on my OTD but now have a BFP

Look at this link..
www.whattoexpect.com/groups/m/trying-to-conceive/discussion/17739800

/links


----------



## Hubble24

Congrats Mutley18, excellent news


----------



## Divas212

Mutley18- thanks for the link, we still have a bit of hope but trying not to have too much if that makes sense...fingers crossed


----------



## mutley18

It makes perfect sense *divas212* i still keep thinking my AF will turn up any day!!!!!

Thank you *hubble24*


----------



## BeckyA

Many congrats *mutley18*! How exciting for you.
This forum needed a BFP.


----------



## Capoodle

A HUGE yaaaaay for *mutley 18* agree that we all needed to hear a BFP, soooo chuffed for you! Told you that was what happened to my friend on her OTD, so hard to keep the positive thoughts whilst that awful BFN sits in front of you though!

Hi *MrsHughes* nice to see someone else on their first round too, I am on Day 9 so you're very close to me on my first cycle too, although my scan on Friday showed my little follies aren't really behaving, they're still very small apparently.

Keeping fingers crossed the little follies behave and grow grow grow this weekend, such a difficult journey we're all on.

Positive thoughts to everyone x


----------



## mutley18

Thank you ladies. Heres hoping we get some more


----------



## Tiggs81

Congrats mutley18! We desperately needed a BFP on here x


----------



## Urbanista

Amazing news mutley18   Am thrilled someone has got a bfp !!! Fingers and toes crossed it sticks for you.......how exciting though  



I had my trigger Thursday. IUI Friday afternoon. 

Since Friday am I've been in so much pain in my ovary area. And it's getting worse and worse and worse. I said to the Dr before having IUI I'd been hurting. She dismissed it. 

The IUI hurt like hell. Had tears in my eyes this time. 

Then ever since i have been experiencing the most horrific pains which take your breathe away. Can hardly walk properly due to the pain. Painkillers haven't helped. 

I'm wondering if I should call the clinic.  

I've had some cramping with the first IUI, second nothing. But this time round I was hurting before IUI and now post it's truly horrid. Any thoughts from anyone? Hate being in pain like this.  

Am staying in quiet on the sofa tonight. Haven't been out today apart from to pop to the local store, but didn't last long. 

Hugs and baby dust all round xxxxx


----------



## Moonface kitty

OMG!!!! THERE'S A BFP YIPPEEEEE, so happy for you. My goodness it was well overdue congrats *mutley18
*,, hahha getting really giddy here as though it was own. 

*Tiggs81* no change with my follicle growth, they so sloooowww, am gradually losing the will to live. At last scan (day 10) I had 20 on each side with only 1 follicle @ 10mm 

*Urbanista * glad to see you back on-board and fantastic news about work.

xoxo


----------



## Toni99

massive congratulations mutley 18 so nice to hear of a BFP before xmas good luck to everyone else in the 2WW xxxxx


----------



## Maybe-Baby01

Hello Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me jumping right into the middle of your cycle forum. It's a comfort to know there is such a supportive online community @ fertility friends   . I wish you all the very best of luck with your cycles & congratulations to Mutley 18 let's hope there are more BFP's all around  .  

I've just started my very first round of IUI   I have terrible endometriosis & have been TTC for 2 years. I'm so happy to finally be getting some help. I'm on 75ml gonal injections and I noticed some ladies mention they inject into their stomach but I've been told todo alternate legs?

I've also felt a bit nauseous on & off & keep getting pains in my right side is that normal? I'm thinking it could perhaps be my ovaries going into overdrive? 

I've got a scan on Monday to see how those follicles are doing which will be day 10 so fingers crossed.  

Mrs Hughes can I ask how long the appointment for the scan takes? Many thanks!


----------



## Artichoke

Mutley18  Wow, what wonderful news!!!   Congratulations!   We really needed some good news on this thread, lets hope there are many more to follow!

Urbanista  Surely it shouldn't hurt like that, I think you should phone your clinic. 

It's my OTD today. But I'm not going to test. Af is due tomorrow so I'll wait. I have let my hopeful feelings run away with me and felt so convinced that it's worked so I'm trying very hard to be a bit more realistic about it so I'm not too disappointed when/if af turns up.

Artichoke xxx


----------



## Toni99

Artichoke i am praying you get BFP wishing you luck xxxx


----------



## MrsHughes

Congratulation mutley18!! So please for you!! Fingers crossed everything goes well!!

Hi maybe-baby01! I'm on the same injections and inject into legs. App for scan didn't take too long. About 5-10 mins for scan and then another 5-10 mins with the nurse to discuss injections. Next scan booked for Wednesday to check follicles. Keeping my fingers crossed everything goes to plan and insemination will take place on Saturday or a week tomorrow!! Good luck with your treatment and keep me posted! 

xx


----------



## Lovingwomen

Wooooo congrats *mutley 18* fantastic news for Xmas and for all of us! Xxxx


----------



## Lovingwomen

*Urbanista* I really believe you should get yourself back to the clinic! This doesn't sound very good, you need to get yourself checked over. Has the pains stopped yet? Hope your ok x


----------



## Moonface kitty

*Sunday mini rant:- * 

Just when you think can life get any any worst today's scan revealed that the only leading follicle I had, has mysteriously vanished!!!

And blood works indicate my hormone levels are dropping, LOVELY!!

All my other blinking follicles are only about 7mm, ( 20 on each side, the lazy bugers) the lovely nurse is giving me till wed to see if there is any progress if not they will have to cancel.

She thinks it might have been a cyst picked up at previous scans and it probably burst, 

My God, am sick and tired of this endless torture.

Think I might just be cheeky and up my dosage for the next few days, looks like 75iu of menopur isn't working for me. I know that they are being cautious cause of my pcos. But somehow I feel like I need to do something.


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Yay. Mutley18!! That is fantastic news, congratulations!!! 

Artichoke - hope af has no shown up today! Praying for a bfp

Urbanista - how are u feeling today? Any better? If not you should defintely see what the clinic says as you you are obviously in a lot of pain which can't be right.

Moonfaced kitty - I hear your frustration! Iv been in that same position and I'm sure I have worlds laziest follies! . But the thing is with PCOS it can all change overnight! On my last cycle I went from one follie of around 7mm on day 20 which had shot up to 18mm 3 days later so hang in there as that was also on 75 menopur. If you have another 20 there's obviously a chance that a few of them might suddenly take off but maybe one little additional dose wouldn't hurt , it's a hard call to make!

X


----------



## mutley18

*moonfacekitty* sorry you're having a rough time   lets hope your follies have a growth spurt by Wed 

*artichoke* fingers crossed AF is a no-show today  

Definately need more good news on here


----------



## Tiggs81

Morning ladies - hope you all had a good weekend.

Artichoke - been thinking of you this weekend!    

AFM - does anyone know if the Pregnyl Trigger shot can give you BFP symptoms?
Definately have sensitve (.)(.) trying not to look too much in to and blaming everything on all of these drugs I have been pumping my body with but so difficult!


----------



## Mana11

Congrats Mutley18..great news ...

AFM, my follie is growing very slowly. today is CD21 and its 14mm..so the nurse was saying we might have to abondon.lining has gone down a bit..10.8 to 10.4..
she said we will scan on wed and decide what to do..am so dissappointed ..


----------



## bearbear

Morning Ladies,

*Mutley - * Wahoooo what excellent and lovely news       Congratulations on your BFP, i'm so happy for you and it gives everyone of us on here hope for our own BFP's!! Now just sit back and try and relax and enjoy the next 9 months! Keep us posted on how you progress xx 

*Urbanista - * So sorry to hear your in this pain, how are you feeling now? xx 

*Moonface Kitty - * Really sorry to hear about your naughty follies, truly hoping that they grow for you by Wednesday, sometimes they do suddenly sprout so fingers crossed thats the case for you!! Let us know xx          

Welcome to all the *newbies* sending you all positive vibes and i really hope all your dreams come true very soon xx          

To all the recent BFN's, try and keep your chins up and stay positive for the future, big hugs xx      

To all this stimming, i hope those follies grow nicely for you all and IUI goes ahead smoothly xx          

To those in the lovely 2ww, keep positive and try your best to stay away from symptom spotting, i know thats hard  xx


----------



## Maybe-Baby01

Hello Ladies,

Many thanks for the info about the scan Mrs Hughes, I had mine this morning and nearly fell off the bed in shock when I was told I had 3 follicles and a nice thick endometrium. Before there was time to even blink I was given the trigger shot Ovidrel (I think) and told to come back in the morning with DP for the IUI. Have felt nauseous as the day has gone on, not sure if this is side effects from the shot or shock?!

Moonfacekitty, Mrs Stardust and Mana11 I have a tip for you which might help?  It seems to have done the trick for me, drink 100% not from concentrate pineapple juice and eat a handful of brazil nuts each day whilst you are injecting, they help the lining of the womb to grow nice and thick.

Mrs Hughes Good Luck with your scan on Weds!

Bearbear Many thanks for the positive vibes, they are working!

Tiggs81 Did you feel nauseous after the trigger shot?  

Good luck with your journeys everyone, sending you all lots of luck! x


----------



## Urbanista

Hello all...

Well I called the clinic they said it could be ovulation pain. Thankfully the pain mostly went yesterday, but can still feel some twinges.  If it comes back I'm going in to the clinic. 

I've never had that sort of pain before and I'm wondering if it's because I had two large follies? All I can say is I hope that it's pain for gain! Nasty stuff though.  

Ah well  my last 2ww of 2013. Am   It works. The thought of it not is horrid   one of my colleagues announced she was expecting last week. She knows we are having treatment so she was very worried about telling me. Bless her. I'm super happy for her as she had an awful m/c earlier this year. Do wish it was me giving her that news though. Soon I hope!  

Moonfacekitty do be carful about upping dosages. I was so annoyed when the clinic said do a natural cycle after nothing happening on 50mg of clomid. But having been upped to 100mg this time round the timings fast forward at lightening speed. You don't want to over stim or find you miss because you upped. Know that's so much easier to say than do. Can you ask the clinic what they think about upping?

Artichoke - how are you?

Xxxxx


----------



## Artichoke

*Lovingwomen* So sorry that your iui was cancelled. What a shame that the clinic hadn't informed you what to do on a weekend. But like you said, at least you know now.

*Allowishis* Interesting that your clinic recommends a reduced ovitrelle injection to help protect any embies. I've never heard of that. Sounds like your clinic is quite advanced and on it! How are you doing on this mad 2ww? Only a couple of days to go now. Keeping everything crossed for you.

*Hubble24* Sorry for your bfn. I agree it is hard to stay positive but I keep reminding myself that the odds of it working on the first go is lower than the odds of it working on no 2, 3 or 4 so the odds are increasing a bit. The overall chance of pregnancy is greater with more than 1 try. Hope I'm making some sense! Glad to hear you're already on the next cycle! With regards to the survival of thawed sperm, there seems to be so much conflicting information out there. I wish I had asked the embryologist when I saw her. Anyway, I'm assuming it's shorter than fresh sperm so makes our window of conception a little smaller. I'm doing natural iui but my clinic lists the drugs for iui to be roughly £250 so seems normal. Natural iui is £252 at my clinic which includes preparing the sperm and insemination but no scans. No need to have scans though. I just had the one (£120) on day 10 to check my lining looked good and that there was a follicle. With regards to number of follicles allowed, from reading on this forum my understanding is that most clinics seem to like up to 2 and a few seem ok with a maximum of 3. If you don't have any issues with ovulating on your own, I do wonder why they want you to do medicated iui when they won't allow more than 1 follicle anyway. I think you should ask them. If they haven't got a good reason, then maybe consider a natural cycle if this one isn't successful? I'm being a bit cynical here, but if you are self funding, I hope they haven't pushed you towards the medicated iuis just to make more money. Anyway, let's hope this is your lucky one!

*Moonface Kitty* Sorry to hear that your follicles aren't behaving. I hope a few of them starts growing soon! Please don't up your injections though (unless clinic tells you to of course). I understand that you feel powerless but you do need to be careful, I'm sure that you know that OHSS can be serious and also it can mean that you have to postpone your babytrying and that's the last thing you want. Fingers crossed for your scan on Wednesday.

*Mutley18* I bet you're still on cloud nine! 

*Tiggs81* How are you doing? Hope you're not going too mad. It must be extra hard for you so close to your previous due date.  I really hope you get a bfp on the 29th.

*Urbanista* Glad you're better! Fingers and toes crossed for you!

*Bearbear * Good to hear it's going well with your new donor. I hope you can start trying again soon.

Hello and a warm welcome to all the *newbies*!

Afm, no af yet. But I have had a lot of, not cramping and not pains but that "feeling" that I get in my lower abdomen before I come on. I'm starting to feel quite hopeful but af could just be a bit late. Will do a test later. My goodness, I sound like calmness herself! Rest assured this is not the case.

Lots and lots of babydust  to everyone wherever you are on your babymaking journeys!

Artichoke
xxx


----------



## Lovingwomen

Thanks *Artichoke* x I'll be waiting to hear after you test! 
Thanks for your constant support *bearbear*
Xxx


----------



## mutley18

Fingers crossed *artichoke* let us know how you get on. Im def on cloud 9 have been asked to go for a scan next week is it normal to have a scan this early?? Not sure really what happens next because i never got us far as looking at what happens IF i got pregnant 

Good luck to all those on their 2ww     

Big hugs to those with bfn's or trouble with stims!!    

I dont really want to join another topic but i know it wont be fair staying on here! I want to know how everyone else is doing!? What is anyone else doing that has a bfp?


----------



## Artichoke

*Mutley18* I think you should definitely stay with us! It's always reassuring especially to newbies to see proof that IUI can work. But please feel free to join another thread too! How many days after your iui did you get your positive test? Do you count day of iui as day 0 or day 1? Which test did you use?

I did a Clearblue Plus test yesterday afternoon, which was a ridiculously faint positive. So I did another test, Coop this time, this morning with fmu which was a clear negative. The coop test is less sensitive than the clear blue one though so I did another Clearblue Plus with the same urine sample and it was a ridiculously faint positive again. And I've just had some brown fluids (sorry tmi!). Not sure what to think. I had my iui on the 11th which is ages ago! I keep looking at that link that Mutley posted and thinking that there's still hope, but I should probably just expect a visit from af very soon. Oh well, we'll see.


----------



## Divas212

Artichoke, when is it your OTD? Ours is the 29th and we had our iui on the 11th....we've done a couple of asda tests the last one on Saturday which were BFN but are now trying to wait till OTD....that link has also given us hope :-/ good luck x


----------



## Artichoke

*Divas212 * I'm sorry I meant to ask how you were doing in my last post but I forgot! My otd was Sat or Sun just gone. I had a natural iui, no drugs at all. When do you stop taking the progesterone? The not knowing drives you mad, doesn't it?! Although, I suppose as long as af doesn't turn up we still stand a chance.  Looking at the bright side and all that. Fingers crossed for us both!   

*Mutley 18 * Yes I think the early scan is pretty much standard for conception through IUI or IVF. I think it's to confirm the pregnancy and that it isn't ectopic. But I could be wrong. Next week wow how exciting! Please keep us posted. Sending lots of sticky vibes your way.

Artichoke
xxx


----------



## BeckyA

Hello ladies and to the newbies too!

Keeping everything crossed for you *artichoke* and *divas212* that you get the bfps!

AFM, had CD9 scan this morning and there's 5 little follies! Two already at 12mm. As per usual all on the left ovary. Back for another scan on Friday but looks like all systems go for next Monday. Feeling a bit more positive this time round.

Baby dust to all! Xx


----------



## Divas212

Artichoke- had the last progestrone last night... The wait is awful and my af isn't due until after my OTD... We are driving ourselves insane with spotting early signs...sore boobies but put that down to drugs...absolutely shattered but put that down to work and time of year....run down feeling, absolutely full of an awful cold and I'm usually good at fighting stuff off but then everybody at work is ill...... Feeling nauseous, got to be drugs as I'm sure it's too early for anything like that..... Changes of taste and smells, but I'm ill and when I do get ill this is normally affected.....migraine but I'm poorly and mouth ulcers which I always get when I'm run down ha... My Dp wants me to do another hpt but I don't want to face another disappointment... Think we'll wait till OTD or that is what I say now hahaha good luck to everyone and thank you Becky.


----------



## mutley18

*artichoke* i counted iui as day one but didnt test positive until 4 days past otd date. TBH i used test strips from my sister she got them online so i dont think they were as sensitive as they should have been as they said they were 10iu/mls!!! 
I was going to use clearblue but decided to use the test strip once more and it was a def positive. Do you usually get spotting before AF? I usually do but i must admit i got nothing this time.

*divas212* i wish i hadnt tested even on otd as i was soooooo disappointed and was just getting annoyed that my AF was late as i wanted to book another round! If you can wait please do my AF was due 2 days following iui.

Fantastic news *BeckyA*


----------



## Divas212

Mutley 18- did you experience any early signs? Ha I am driving myself insane!!


----------



## mutley18

*divas212* the only sign i can truely say was an early sign of pregnancy was sore boobies!!! I never ever get sore boobies so i did wonder. I did feel really cold (which some women said was a sign for them) i also just had my usual signs of AF tho such as cramps - although these started almost a week before AF was due, was hungry and moody (usual signs then for me hahahaha. The only other difference for me was i usually have some spotting before my AF but had absolutely no sign this time! You can make yourself go crazy with all the possible signs and symptoms- i know i googled every sign that i wasn't used to seeing in my normal cycle  and they were all reported as early signs!! However, there were also women saying they had the signs and were convinced they were pregnant but it was a BFN so i think its really hard to say.

I suppose its very easy in hindsight to say yes these were my early pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## Divas212

Thanks mutley18 I am just driving myself mental with it  ha :-/ what will be will be I keep trying to tell myself that but it doesn't work, we've wanted this for so long x


----------



## Artichoke

I'm very sad to say that af arrived this afternoon. So it's game over for me this month.  Feel gutted. Was really starting to believe that I was pregnant. It so sucks. But at least we have sperm left to try again which is more than we thought we'd have. Will phone clinic 2mrw to get going with iui no 2.

*BeckyA* That sounds very promising! Hope your follies keep behaving and that all goes well.   

*Divas212* Good luck holding off testing until OTD. Really hope you have good news whenever you do test.   

*Mutley18* I don't spot before af, I always just come on full flow. Not today though.

Keeping everything crossed for those due to test soon, we need more BFPs!

Babydust  to all!

Artichoke
xxx


----------



## mutley18

Really sorry to hear that *artichoke*   Will you be doing another natural cycle?


----------



## Artichoke

Thanks *Mutley18*! I'm munching on some gorgeous booja booja chocolates to make me feel a bit better, think it's already working a little!  Yes, will do another natural iui.

*Lovingwomen* I was just reading on another thread and came across one of your posts. We're with the same clinic! 

Artichoke
xxx


----------



## Laura2009

Sorry to hear Artichoke. Long and stressful journey for us all. Good Luck with your next IUI.

I'm post 8 days IUI and have the dreaded period pains but no af, Not due until a week on thursday? Not feeling positive now!

Good luck to you all x


----------



## Maybe-Baby01

Sorry to hear of AF Artichoke, chocolate always cheers me up at that time of the month.

I had the IUI this morning & had to go straight in to work afterwards have been suffering with period pain type cramps & spotting ever since. Feel quite uncomfortable not sure if this is normal as it was my first go. What us girls have to go through!   I really do empathise with everyone who has been through IUI only to get a BFN fingers crossed for the next cycle x


----------



## Laura2009

Hi maybe-Baby01 I had period pains and cramps after my IUI think it's all the fiddling about they do. Hope your 2 weeks go quickly.

I'm debating on doing a hpt does anyone have any advise? I'm at the clinic Monday for blood tests (just want to be prepared!!). Was going to do one Sunday so that's 13 days post IUI?


----------



## Divas212

Sorry to hear of your af artichoke  

duke99 I'm 15 days post iui and not supposed to test till Friday.... We have done a couple of hpt's that were neg but from what we've read and been told we tested too early so hoping and preying that's the case....I don't know I sway from wanting to test to not being able to face disappointment of a neg n not really believing it so think we're waiting for OTD as it stands, it's up to you but don't be too disheartened if it's a BFN :-/


----------



## Laura2009

Hi Divas212! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Friday!! Good Luck x

I'm just going to have to keep busy this week and not do a hpt yikes


----------



## Hubble24

I'm so sorry to hear that Artichoke, my heart goes out to you   I'm glad you are looking forwards into your next cycle, it does help ease the disappointment a little once you get started. I felt like just giving up after my BFN but as you said to me it may take several cycles for it to work, so I'm a little bit more upbeat than I was, so thanks for that   Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Tiggs81

Oh artichoke I'm so sorry  .

Good luck with your 2 ww maybe baby and good luck also to divas212 and duke99 for your OTD's

My sore (.)(.) seem to have calmed down a lot, and so has the achey feeling in pelvis so thinking it was just the drugs   however, perspective was needed today when I found out a work colleague had passed away yesterday at 51, such a lovely man and always smiling. it made me grateful for my lot, I may change my tune on OTD but for today I am thinking there are people far worse off than me and I am so lucky for everything I have, even if it isn't everything I'd hoped for.

Baby dust to all. Nite x


----------



## MrsHughes

So sorry to hear your news artichoke!  

Just had my cd9 scan and follies seem to be doing what they should! Yay!! Got another scan Friday to decide what day treatment can take place!! Eek!! Hoping things stay on track and IUI can take place on Saturday or Monday!

Wishing everyone on the 2ww good luck!!

xx


----------



## Tiggs81

Im out ladies. AF arrived this morning. 2 days early. Had a good cry in the loo at work! 

I need to get advice regarding a way to move forward because of the inflammation they found at insemination.

Good luck to you all

X


----------



## Mana11

sorry to hear that Tiggs..Dont worry..it always takes more than 1 try..
Hope the next one is the lucky one..
afm, i just saved my cycle form abondoning..the follies had grown all of a sudden..14mm to 17mmm ...not sure how! i am doing natural cycle..got a scan on fri and iui prob on mon..


----------



## MJ1981

I've taken my last Clomid yesterday...other then some hot flushes during the night and nightmares haven't noticed any changes or side effects... 
then I'm off to have my first scan on Friday which would be day 9. I'm actually a bit excited about it because I'll know if my follies are behaving and we could be one tiny step further....fingers crossed


----------



## Laura2009

Sorry to hear that Tiggs81 keep positive!!


----------



## Divas212

I'm out too.... gutted AF at least 3 days early and mines never early pft, just hoping we can start again this time :-/


----------



## Lovingwomen

Sorry to hear this *tiggs, artichoke and divas* x sad news! Let's stay positive for our next cycle. We can do this ladies. Hopefully 2014 is our year and all the other lovely couple wishing for children xxx


----------



## Laura2009

Sorry to hear that Divas212! Good Luck for your next round! 

We will all get there, just takes time. 

I've bought a hpt but not doing it until Sunday. I just need to be prepared for the results on Monday!!


----------



## mutley18

Really sorry to hear that *Tiggs81* and *Divas212*   
Besg of luck for your next cycles


----------



## Moonface kitty

Big  *Tiggs, Artichoke and Diva*.

Looks like all your well wishes may have worked *Mrs Stardust**, mutley18*,* bearbear*. Though I did sneaky upped my dosage from 75, 150 but did it on alternative dates bearing in mind Urbanista advise .

Day 19 and my follicle is @ 11mm.

Had a meeting with my consultant yesterday Dr Traigas, and basically she wanted to know what our plans are 'moving forward' and she's was really pushing for IVF. Apparently St Mary's Manchester will no longer be doing iuis as it not that effective, only had a 12% success rate.

I know this sounds really bad, but I felt like leaning across the table and strangling her there and then!! 

Long story short, if this second round of iui don't work, she doesn't want me doing a third and the only reason am still having a go is because it already been approved.

I want my old consultant back, (Dr Merjuder) he was so much nicer!!! This one is such a mean cow!!

Ok rant over, *hellooooo newbies* hope you lot are having better luck, and welcome to the emotional roller coaster 

oxox


----------



## Divas212

We are hoping to start injections again on Friday but all depends on if they can get the donner sample ready in time...fingers crossed....if not we have to wait for the next AF  .....fingers crossed, we are thinking next time we won't be as stressed coz its not all new.....going for the relaxed approach haha good luck everyone!! I'm so glad we found this forum!!


----------



## Urbanista

Evening...

So it's some big    Tiggs, Artichoke and Diva. 

Moonfacekitty - your consultant doesn't sound likes she's listening to you much at all.   mean old cows are nooooooo fun dealing with anywhere. But especially when it's this situation.  

I'm nearly at 1ww down. Feeling nothing. Have been tired but that's normal. Have definitely got a cold coming. Sinuses  are so sore. Yuck. 

Wondering if this time round I just shouldn't test and see if AF arrives in another weeks time. Really hate the test day. 

Hello to all the other newbies to. 

Baby dust to all
Xxxxxx


----------



## Maybe-Baby01

Hi Tiggs and Diva I'm so sorry to hear of your BFN's, this cycle may be over but your certainly not out. Wishing you both lots of luck for your next try.  

Hi Duke99 thanks for the info things have settled down now thankfully, just need to keep myself busy for the next 2 weeks & stop myself from reaching for the clearblue box stashed in the bathroom cabinet   I'd go with day13 for a sneaky test too but make sure you use a good one   

Is anyone watching the series Masters of [email protected]@ on tv? They didn't have much in the way of treatments for infertility back in the 50s but the doctors wife just found out she was pregnant this week after dancing the tango with the handyman hee hee   

Good luck to the rests of you ladies mid cycle or on the 2ww. X


----------



## Hubble24

Hi ladies    looking for some advice on follicle growth and your experiences. Had my second scan today. It's now CD13 and my single lonely folly is only 13mm, lazy little sod. Last cycle I had my iui done at cd14.  I'm a bit worried now


----------



## Artichoke

Thanks *everyone*!  I'm booked in for a day 10 scan next Friday so hopefully IUI no 2 will go ahead before my clinic closes for christmas.

*Duke99* Period type pains etc can be a sign of pregnancy too so don't count yourself out yet. If I were you I would try not to test early... What blood tests are you having on Monday?

*Hubble24* Thanks for reminding me!  I have to say my bfn hit me harder than I thought it would. But you're right, onwards and upwards! With regards to follicle growth, I'm afraid I can't offer you much advice but I've been told they can grow 1-2mm per day. Are you doing a natural or medicated cycle?

*Tiggs81* Really sorry to hear AF came early.  Have you heard from clinic regarding your cervix yet?

*MrsHughes* Glad your follies are looking good! Hope your scan tomorrow goes well and best of luck for your IUI.  

*Mana11* Well done follies! Do you have more than one?! Best of luck for your IUI.  

*MJ1981 * It is exciting!  Look forward to hearing how it went tomorrow.

*Divas212* I'm so sorry your AF turned up early.  I hope your clinic sorts everything out so that you can start cycling again tomorrow. I totally agree with you, this forum is fantastic!

*Moonface Kitty* Your new consultant sounds awful. Have they decided not to do any IUIs at all, for anyone or just you? If I recall correctly, you're getting it through NHS? Can they really just change the rules like that? Is changing clinic an option? Or would you loose the funding then? Anyway, I really hope this cycle is your lucky one!  

*Urbanista* How long after your OTD is your period due? Not testing is not a bad idea! Fingers crossed this is your lucky cycle whether you do test or not.  

Babydust  to all!

Artichoke
xxx


----------



## Capoodle

Hi everyone it's so reassuring reading everyone's experience on here. Especially those with bloomin slow growing follies!!!!  Iui#1 is now sadly over me had my last chance scan today and only two at 11  feel gutted but you've all inspired me to give you one more shot (then we'll try a round of ivf but that's all as we're privately funded...or should I say Mr tescoloan funded!!!). 

Sorry I can't bring a positive story but hoping all the rest of you can. 

Thinking of you all and sending lots of babydust wishes to those still in with a chance
Xx


----------



## Hubble24

Hi Artichoke, you sound a bit more upbeat today.  I have an idea of how devastated you felt, I was totally gutted, ready to throw in the towel completely because it's so emotionally overwhelming.  This thread is totally fab, it's great to hear other experiences.  Whilst my partner is v supportive, it's just not the same as conversing with someone else whose mind and body is going through the same thing. 

Good luck with your next scan, I'm so glad you got to start this cycle before Xmas.  It does help get over the pain of the 1st cycle a little because it allows one to refocus. Plus another good thing is that you know what to expect this time!  All the scans, jabs and iui itself was totally nerve wrecking first time around. 

To all you lovely ladies in waiting, those in their next cycle, and those waiting to begin their next cycle I'm wishing you the very very best of luck.


----------



## Artichoke

*Capoodle* I'm sorry you've had to cancel this cycle.  It sucks. Surely you don't have to pay for a whole cycle though?? Was it a medicated cycle? If it was, have you thought about a trying a natural cycle? Maybe your follies didn't agree with the drugs..? We're self funded too and I just can't bear to think about how much further we can afford to take it if IUI doesn't work. IVF is just so expensive! Let's hope our next IUIs are successful and we don't need any more treatment. 

*Hubble24* You're right, this thread is amazing. My husband is great but I would feel so alone without all you lovely ladies on this thread! 
When are you back at the clinic for another scan? I'm sure follicle growth can vary from one cycle to the next. Hoping that the next scan brings good news and that the iui and 2ww results in a bfp!  

Artichoke
xxx


----------



## bearbear

Morning ladies, Friday is here again wahoooooooooo  

*Diva's & Tiggs - * So sorry to hear your AF's made an early appearance, how cruel it can be!! Hope your both keeping your chins up and are now looking forward and not back!! I wish i could just wave a magic wand and we would all be pregnant, if only eh! Hope you get the go ahead for your next treatments soon i truly hope to see BFP's from you both in the near future!! xx  

*Duke - * Try your best not to test early, hold on as long as you can!! As for having period pains, that definitely doesn't rule you out so hang in there!! Sending positive vibes xx          

*Hubble - * Follicle growth is so difference every cycle but i'd say 13mm on CD13 isn't bad!! You still have time for it to grow and they normally grow 1/2mm per day so i'd say your defo still in with a chance!! Eat some brazil nuts and put a hot water bottle on your belly as both these things are meant to help with the growing!! When is your next scan? Good luck to you and positive vibes xx          

*Urbanista - * When is your OTD? I have to say that i now actually wait to see if my AF turns up before i test!! If its a few days late then i'd do a HPT!! This also saves me a lot of money on HPT's but it is easier said than done  Sending you some positive vibes and truly hope to see a BFP from you xx          

*Moonface Kitty - * Your new consultant sounds like a delight.........NOT! Some of these doctors really need to learn a better bedside manner!! This whole process is stressful enough without having to deal with their grumpy faces! We all know that IUI success rates aren't as high as IVF but that doesn't mean it won't work as we all know it does and many girls have got their BFP from IUI!! Its probably a way of getting more money out of us as we all know the cost of IVF is ridiculous!! At least your follies behaved so IUI can go ahead this time round, keeping everything crossed that its the one that works so you can actually go back to your consultant, lean across that desk and strangle her hehe  not that i condone violence  xx          

*Capoodle - * So sorry to hear your cycle got cancelled, i know how upsetting that is as it happened to me when my follies didn't respond on one of my cycles and like you i'm self funded which i think makes it even harder as i never got refunded the money i'd paid for that IUI so it just went down the drain! Give yourself time to feel down and then make sure you come back fighting and ready for your next go, big hugs xx  

To all those stimming, grow follies grow   To all those on the 2WW positive thoughts for that BFP   To all those inbetweeners hope you get the go ahead for treatment to start soon!!   xx

Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## BeckyA

Hola all you lovely ladies.
Have been for second scan today and it's not good news. I have overstimulated the ovaries this month and they have cancelled the IUI as I am at risk of multiple pregnancy as there are 4 mature follicles. We aren't even allowed to have "relations"!!  
However, they are now moving us on to IVF and have said that due to my endometriosis (which is getting worse) and our ages, I have a higher priority. So, it's likely they will give us a call in about 4 months time.

I wish each and every one of you all the best of luck on your journeys and I shall be checking in every now and then to see if any of you have got that elusive BFP.  

As many of you have recently said, this forum is a god-send and I for one would have gone a little bit crazy with the help and support from all of you.  

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Mana11

Hi All,
I had my last scan today..the follie is at 22mm.
yes urbanista, i am doing natural iui..so got only 1..it has grown from 14mm to 22mm in 2 days..i  did the hot water bottle..i guess its becoz fo that they grew so fast..this is a tip for all those who have slow folli growth..

I am very worried though..i kinda got a faint opk today morn...they hav told me to test again today eve and if i get a surge they will do iui tommorow morning..
If not they told me to take triiger tomm night and iui on mon morn..I am very tensed it mite be a bit late.what u ladies think ?
they dont prefer weekend working..


----------



## Mana11

i am sorry 14mm to 22 in 5 days


----------



## bearbear

Good Luck *Mana* for your IUI, try not to stress too much about ovulation, if however you do pick up a surge tonight then your clinic will have to do IUI tomorrow whether they like it or not! You can't mess with timing! xx          

*Becky - * Sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle!! That sucks! Mind you i have to say that if it was me i would throw caution to the wind and have as much "relations" as i could!!  With 4 follies i would say it would be worth the risk, maybe not if there were many more!! Obviously its a personal choice but if it were me i'd risk it for a biscuit  xx


----------



## Tiggs81

Artichoke - no i've heard nothing. I'm guessing I'm going to have to do a lot of chasing to get investigations underway! left voicemails and an email to ask what my next step but have not had a reply.


----------



## Lovingwomen

*Becky* if it was me I would take the risk!!! Lol naughty I know but it would be worth it!!!   xxx


----------



## Artichoke

*allowishes* How are you doing?

*BeckyA* So sorry your iui has been cancelled.  Are you tempted to have "relations" anyway? Not sure I'd be willing to take the risk! Wishing you the best of luck for the future.  

*Mana11* Have you had your surge yet? I only use Clearblue digital smiley face opk to detect my LH surge as I found it quite hard to interpret the ones where you're meant to get two lines. With the smiley face there's no guess work. If you did indeed have your surge this morning then Monday would be way too late for iui. My clinic asks you to check for surge with fmu and again around 10pm. If the surge is picked up in the morning the iui will be done the following morning, ie around 24 hours after. If the surge is picked up at night the iui will be done on the second morning, ie around 36 hours after. Hope this helps! Good luck!  

*Bearbear* How are things going for you? Hope you're ready to try again soon. 

*Tiggs81* Yes, unfortunately you're probably right. Keep pestering them! Maybe see your GP too? Really hope it gets sorted soon so you can start trying again. Do keep us posted.

Artichoke
xxx


----------



## allowishis

Hello, I hope we all have some nice plans for the weekend as this treatment business is turning out to be much more stressful than I thought. Sorry for the delay in relying *Artichoke* but I missed your previous reply and work has been keeping me really busy. I'm sorry to see that treatment never worked this time, we also got a bfn but like you plan to have another treatment before Christmas. My clinic uses blood tests to assess readiness for treatment instead of scans, but not quite sure why? Anyway, I've got bloods on Wednesday and hopefully can have the treatment later in the week. Congratulations mutley18 on your bfp, you must be really excited. 
To all those still on the 2ww I wish you all the very best of luck and for those who have a bfn


----------



## Divas212

Well we have a bit of positive news, our clinic have sorted it for us to start again now so first injection tonight, 1st scan on Friday and if follies grow as well as last time iui a wk on Monday......I know it's silly and there is lots of things that can affect it but if all goes to plan our test date will be Xmas day.... Imagine a BFP on Xmas day ha.... ( don't worry I know the chances are slim but the thought keeps you going


----------



## Tklein413

hey all. i had my first round of clomid starting in october at 50 mg. I wasnt responding to that dosage, so it was increased to 150mg. I started responding and my first clomid check i had one follicle at 15mm, and on my second clomid check it was 20mm and there was 2! The second was at 15mm. I was given ovidrel shot on a Friday and was scheduled for iui Saturday & Sunday, unfortunately saturday my husband couldnt produce a sample, so i was only able to go Sunday. When i went, the chances were "high" the dr said because his count was 47 million and 96.5% mobility rate. Now i am at 6 days post iui, i tested to see if the trigger shot was still in my system. Yesterday i had a faint BFP, and today i had a BFN. Is that normal? I have been sore in my belly since the IUI and now my breasts are starting to hurt. Has anyone had this before at 6 days?


----------



## Hubble24

Good Saturday to you my fellow iui'ers.  Well had my scan this afternoon and have one follicle at 14.5mm which is up from 13 on Thursday. So some progress.  I'm must be a slow responder because it's now cd15 and I'm doing a medicated iui   But mustn't grumble its a step in the right direction.  I wish I had two follies to give me a better chance but the clinic only give enough drugs to ensure there's only one, but sure I should be thankful for what I get.  It's a real lottery this treatment business.


----------



## Laura2009

Hi Artichoke

It's OTD   for me Monday in the form of blood tests! I'm actually dreading it now as convinced its negative as I'm still suffering from period pains even though AF is not due until Thursday 4th Dec!!

I'm already planning my acupuncture ready for my next cycle in January. Will keep you all posted.

Good Luck to everyone else on the 2ww


----------



## MJ1981

So sorry to hear about the BFNs and cancelled IUIs   and good luck to you all!

Well, I had my 1st scan on Friday and I had one follicle at 9 mm, one at 8 ....and because I have PCO there were about five at 7. Now we are hoping that not all of them keep growing because then the IUI would need to be cancelled. Next scan on Tuesday morning...fingers crossed


----------



## Laura2009

Morning ladies! Took a hpt this morning 13 days after iui and got a BFN! OTD is tomorrow but at least I'm now prepared. 
Thinking of all you other ladies on you 2ww!
Good Luck


----------



## mutley18

Morning ladies hope you are all keepinv sane 

*Duke99* dont give up yet i did hpt on day 11 and otd but got negative on both! Just had to wait for AF to book next round but AF never arrived  Did a hpt 2 days after AF was due and gog a BFP so theres still hope  

Ive been busy with christmas dos and shopping for christmas so havent been on here much lately hope everyone stimming gets to go ahead with their iui  and those whose iui has been cancelled is able to have a well deserved break over Christmas to relax and enjoy the festivities and be ready in the new year to start again   

I have my scan this Thurs.

Is everyone ready for Christmas? Have you decorated yet?


----------



## MrsHughes

Duke99 don't give up hope just yet. You may have just tested too early. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

I had scan on Friday and I had 1 follicle at 17, 2 at 16 and about 4 or 5 at 13-15.  I may have been slightly over stimulated but said I could choose if I wanted to continue with IUI. We decided to continue. We've got this far so we may as well give it a go. IUI took place yesterday morning so I'm now in the 2ww!! Eek!! Trying not to drive myself too crazy  

Was told that they like the follies to be a bit bigger but because they don't treat on a Sunday it would be too risky to wait until Monday due to the over stimulation. So I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much and just treating this as maybe a test run and hopefully get the right dosage next time!!


----------



## Divas212

Mutley 18 - good luck with the scan....hope everything runs smoothly for you  it's so lovely, your BFP I'm sure gives everybody here some hope....well it does for me  please keep us updated with your progress. We've not started the Xmas decorating yet...maybe later today or next weekend, more or less finished the shopping tho, my DP has been off work for sometime so has utilised the online shop, grabbed a few bargains. Good luck mutley!!

Dukes 99- it may just be that you tested too early, the blood test is more accurate but I suppose I did the same as you with the thought that it would cushion the blow of a BFN and in some respect it did although it was a hell of a shock my AF arriving early and before my OTD...good luck and keep us posted, try not to be too disheartened


----------



## Lovingwomen

*mrshughes* good luck! Hope you keep sane it must be overwhelming! I can't wait to finally getting around to have my iui after the last tx got cancelled!

*mutley 18* hi, I hope your scan goes well! It's a great Xmas present! My DP is away so I am gonna put decks and tree up soon so it's all nice when she gets home!

Well I am due AF on Wednesday but got a 'funny' feeling it's coming any minute if this is case it means I have to have iui when my DP is away but I'm so chuffed that it might happen sooner rather than later! 

Hope your all well! Keep smiling ladies, sending positive energy to you all xxxx


----------



## Mana11

Hi all,
Just had my iui...but feel like its totally waste...i got surge on sat morn..took the trigger shot sat night and iui today..i had lot of mucus yesterday..but completely dried up today..iui was also pretty uncomfy..the doc was not able to reach the cervix .they have totally screwed it becoz they cant do treatment on a sunday...vry frustrated as i already know i am out


----------



## Tiggs81

Mana11 - sounds like you're timings were about right if you did trigger shot sat night? good luck, but I do understand how frustrating it is!

Ladies, as you know I got BFN this cycle, and was told when I left hospital that due to my cervix befing inflamed and bleeding the nurse would have to discuss this with the consultant and let me know because sperm and blood dont mix. So, I have chased nurse today and she got back to me with the following..
_'Thanks for your email. I have spoken to Consultant and she has assured me that there is nothing to worry about. Unfortunately for some patients the cervix is prone to bleeding and there is no procedure that will eradicate this. I think for future, I will need to use a more flexible catheter'._
I then asked if I would have a review of my cycle as on my paper work it says every unsuccessful cycle will be reviewed but was told there is no need for a review. 
Is this standard procedure for NHS IUI? I only had one follicle so do I just repeat exactly the same dose? Im guessing so!


----------



## Laura2009

Ladies it was a BFN. I'm having another cycle in January so starting to look for an acupuncturist to see if that helps me along. Also if IUI doesn't work January I've been given the go ahead for IVF yippeeeee.
Good luck to all you other ladies in waiting


----------



## Mana11

Tiggs--i took the shot but i had already surged naturally...so guess trigger wont help much...anyways cant do anything now...i had spotting as well this time...
i am not sure of NHS but i am doing private..u get a review after failed treatment...


----------



## Lovingwomen

*mana11* unfortunately I had my iui cancelled in the circumstances you had yours but if I had a choice I might not have. My friend surged on sat morning and had iui late Monday 1400 and had a bfp! Unbelievable I know but it does happen! So stay positive x my friend at the same clinic as me is now heavily pregnant and everything is good so it can still work! Xxx


----------



## Divas212

Dukes 99 I'm sorry to hear that big hugs xx


----------



## Rach9520

I had my scan today ..... 8 follicles ...... 1 @ 8 and [email protected] Told to keep taking the meds and hope the others which are 6 don't catch up ...


----------



## Mana11

Lovingwomen--thanks for the positive words...but i wont keep any hopes...got bbt rise as well today..so definetly ovulated on sun...iui 24 hrs after ovulation so...


----------



## MJ1981

Just came back from my second scan...not great 
I'm now on day 13 and have one at 11 and one at 9 so follies have only grown by 2mm in the last four days. not exactly what I was hoping for but they asked me to come back for one more scan in a few days. But it's very unlikely that the follies suddenly grow to minimum 17mm so looks more like this cycle's IUI will be cancelled


----------



## Mana11

MJ-are you doing natural? i was..even mine were growing at the same rate...2mm in 4 days..then they suddenly shot up to 17mm in the next few days..i did the hot water bottle...i would recommend u to do that...it does really help...


----------



## fingersx2013

I'd Also suggest the hot water bottle!
I only had 1x12mm and 1x9.8mm at day 8 scan on last cycle! Rescanned 2days later after increasing my protein, milk & using hot water bottle! Results 2x17, 1x14, 1x13 and 2x12! Got cancelled tho! 

2nd shot at iui on half dose of last time! Day 8 yesterday and only 1x12mm! Hoping it jumps to a 17mm by tomorrow's scan and tons more don't appear this time! It's such a lottery! X


----------



## Lovingwomen

*mana11* it's upsetting isn't it, stay strong!
*mj1981* you never know! It's very unpredictable but I know how upsetting it is to have tx cancelled! I like having the ladies on here to talk to it does help when it doesn't go to plan x


----------



## MJ1981

thanks everyone. have been sitting here with a hot water bottle all day 

*mana11* - I've been on 50mg Clomid from day 2 to 6. The nurse said they will probably need to increase the dosage ...


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Hi girls,

Not been on for a while but looks like lots happening.

*Fingersx2013*- hope all goes well tomorrow. I didn't realise follies could grow so fast, thought they only grew 1-2mm a day so that's fab if they do grow that fast!

*Mj1981* - hope your cycle doesn't get cancelled, I know how awful that is but as Mana said, if you are on a medicated cycle then there's every chance they could have a growth spurt. Have they said how long yiu can wait before it has to be cancelled?

*Babdee* - are you out there? Just wondering how you are doing? Remember you mentioning that you were going to have a review to discuss go forward plan ?

AFM - had my second scan today on day 12 and I'm over the moon. I usually have the worlds slowest growing follies and usually stim for over 20 days before IUI but today to my surprise I had one follicle at 14 and lining of 9. Bit gutted there is only 1 but the fact that I've made progress this quickly and could be having iui by the end of the week is amazing (for me anyway ). I think it's totally down to the acupuncture! I'm going to try the hot water bottle and drink lots of milk as you guys have mentioned and see if I can get a second little follie to grow before iui.

Good luck all
X


----------



## Moonface kitty

Helloooo Ladies, 

Just checking on how you all doing, glad to see so many more ladies on board  hopefully we can get some bfps!! 

Think am on day 25 now, slowly losing the will to live. Though dosage been officially been upped from 75 to 125iu, my blooming follicles are still hibernating!!    

Been through 1200iu, 600iu, and now on another 600iu vial of menopur.  

On the bright side, my hormone levels are gradually going up.


----------



## Rach9520

*moonface* big hugs.... How long will u need to stay on the meds for ?

I have a scan today all looking good got 2 follicles which are looking really good one at 15 and one at 11, been advise no need to scan again Friday, trigger injection Saturday 9pm then insemination 11am Monday !!!!


----------



## fingersx2013

I had my day 10 scan on wed.
2 follicles 12mm & 11mm on one side and just small ones on other ovary! 
I felt quite happy with this as I was cancelled on day 10 last time but the nurse was quite pessimistic about it all and said not much happening and sometimes the lower dose just doesn't work!! Left feeling a bit sad!

Back tomorrow to be scanned again - so day 12! Surely I'm still in with 2 follicles, just need them to grow! Fingers n toes x! Eating protein, drinking milk and keeping warm! Lol x


----------



## bearbear

Morning Lovely Ladies,

Welcome to any *newbies* on this thread, wishing you all lots of luck on this rollercoaster of a journey and praying you get that elusive BFP very soon xx      

To all those recent BFN's, take time to recover and then come back fighting ready for your next tries, it will happen, we have to keep strong and keep believing!! Big hugs to all xx      

To those that are stimming................GROW FOLLIES GROW   It can be such a stressful time waiting for the buggers to grow but try your best to keep calm, hot water bottles all round xx      

Sending positive vibes to all those on the 2ww, really hoping this is your time, wouldn't it be an amazing christmas present  xx            

AFM - Things are all ready to go with my new donor, we plan to insem 4 times this cycle starting on Sunday so once again i'll be on the crazy 2ww!! Bring it on!! xx          

Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## BeckyA

Hello ladies, hope you are all well. 
A quick question for you all as my clinic is closed from today til tuesday as it's a long holiday weekend here in Spain so I can't call them.
Today is CD19 for me, and I had my IUI (due last Mon) cancelled last Fri due to overstimulation. Despite being told not to, DP and I did baby dance a few times over the weekend. Yesterday afternoon I was getting horrendous cramps and had some red coloured CM when wiping (sorry if TMI) and this morning it looks as though AF has come on strong. but I'm only on CD19, she's at least 10 days early!!
Has this happened to anyone else? Is it just that my body is messed up from all the hormones? I was on gonal f 75, and this cycle was second one back-to-back.


----------



## Divas212

Morning all, had my scan this morning and fab news three follies...1 at 15, 1 at 14 and a small one at 8 ))), having another scan on Monday morning and iui either Tuesday or Wednesday, very happy with things going to plan. Last time around (my first iui) there was only 1 follie and a BFN, we generally feel more positive and relaxed this time as we know what we're expecting so think this might help too  feeling very positive today ha, good luck to everybody x


----------



## Lovingwomen

*bearbear* that's great news about your donor! Wishing you all the best! X 
*divas212* sending you positive vibes sounds brilliant! Xxx


----------



## mutley18

Hi all 
*beckyA* sorry i have no experience with meds so not sure but wanted to send you  I know it can be a really stressful time and this can mess with your cycles!

Great news *bearbear* sending lots of positive vibes

And to all you lovely ladies stimming at mo hoping follies behave and iuis are possible.

AFM - had my scan yesterday. All well, measuring 6weeks, little one measuring 4mm lol even saw heart beating. I am definately aware of being pregnant even if its still surreal - having "all day sickness" and bloating lol

IUI definately works ladies so stay strong and positive


----------



## Mana11

Congrats Mutley...so happy that u got ur BFP on first cycle.

did u do medicated or natural ?


----------



## Divas212

Mutely 18, fab news  such great news at the best time of year  here is hoping we get a BFP on Christmas Day our calculations say that will be our OTD.


----------



## fingersx2013

Hey diva212

I had my scan today and have a 15mm and 14mm too!
They have just called me to give me option of going ahead with iui on Monday or cancelling as oestrogen still low at only 200! I've decided to take the chance and go ahead! Miracles happen.....

Also told me I'm moving to ivf after this!? Don't know why as this is my first go! Last cycle was cancelled as I over stimulated and this one the drugs were halved and I've under stimmed! 

It's not over yet!! Fingers n toes x


----------



## Lovingwomen

*fingersx* miracles can happen you never know just stay positive! Maybe they feel you will benefit better from IVF? X I wish you all the best!

Well I'm on CD 6 and usually get my LH surge on day 10 so hopefully next week I will hopefully have my first IUI. After my last tx got cancelled I've been over thinking this cycle and have come up with a few spots because I'm anxious! So my DP treated me to an all over relaxing body massage! It was wonderful!

Have a lovely weekend ladies xxx


----------



## mutley18

It was a natural cycle *mana11* 
Good luck with your cycles this time around


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Hi girlies,

Lovingwomen - lucky you! A bit of relaxation definitely works wonders  

Bear bear - fab news!

Fingersx - good luck for Monday!

Afm - had my scan today, follie is now 18.5 so ovitrelle at mid day on Sunday and then IUI on Monday afternoon yaaaaaaaaaaaay! So excited! Sounds like there's going to be lots of us on the 2ww next week!  Hoping for some Christmas bfp's!

Good luck to all
X


----------



## notamuggle

Hey everyone!

I'm due my first IUI this month! I'm CD6 too loving women but don't usually get my LH surge till CD 16 so hopefully have my IUI the week after next!

Congratulations mutely and good luck to the rest of you girlies x


----------



## Lovingwomen

*natasza79* hi I'm so unpredictable it's unbelievable, hopefully it will around day 10 like the last 2 months! I'm glad you are having children, takes a strong women to go through this stress on your own! X


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Arrrggh . . . Girls needs some advise please.  Am preparing to take my hcg shot in a few mins for IUI tomorrow afternnon but just took a OPK too which was positive ie I have a natural lh surge! 

what does that mean? Shall I take the HCG shot? Will it override what my body is doing naturally? Or would the egg already have released ? Arrrrggghhhh


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Mrs stardust, does your clinic not have a number to ring at weekend? Don't think you'd need to do the shot but not positive   x


----------



## Mana11

Stardust--  u r timing is perfect.  Even if u had lh surge tomm is ideal for iui. Trigger will not effect ur timing since u have already surged. So i think u shud be fine evfn if u take trigger. Good luck


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Thanks mana / andlou. I've lost the mob number of my doctor so just took it and will hope for the best!


----------



## Lovingwomen

*mrs stardust* good luck for Tomorow! I believe it you have surged naturally you won't need to trigger shot however it's also fine to take it! Timing is great for you! Excellent news! So excited for my IUI just wanna experience it now x x x good luck ladies xxx


----------



## poppyseed1

Hello all .. Just found this loop didn't think to look in iui section doh. 
Anyway I had iui in nov and have just had a possitive. (4 days a go) 

My tummy feels like AF is coming but has done in a few days now. Infact almost feels like I've pulled a muscle in my groin .. Anyone else have this ? 


Anyway just a hello to all. Xx


----------



## Divas212

Ok on my first scan I had follies of 14, 15 and 8. Now iv just had my second scan follies are now 15, 16 & 12 with 3 more follies of 11,11 and 10 appearing from nowhere over the weekend  now they saying I may be at risk of treatment being cancelled coz of the extra follies.... Another scan tomoz so hoping the little follies don't grow anymore and the bigger follies grow a little bit...pft feel a bit  don't wanna miss out this cycle :-/


----------



## Lovingwomen

*poppyseed1* welcome, congratulations on your positive that's great news! 
*divas212* oh I hope you don't have your treatment cancelled I was very upset last month because of this! Fingers crossed the 'extra follies' won't grow! 
AFM- I'm testing now for my LH surge to ring clinic! Should b any day now yay! Hopefully I'll have my iui this week x


----------



## Mrs Stardust

IUI done! Whoop whoop ! It was pretty painful, apparanently my cervix is downwards?!  Only thing that is concerning is that dh sample was only 5 million where as last time it was 35million so don't know what's going on there. The nurse said its nothing to worry about and motility was 99% but it sounds low to me! Anyway it only takes one!  So 2ww here I come......who am I kidding.....think I'll call it the 10 day wait instead   

Divas - oh Hun, I know how frustrating that is, truly hope u don't have to cancel.  Are you on a medicated cycle? 

Poppyseed- congrats!

Lovingwomen-yay, good luck for iui this week !


----------



## Urbanista

Hi ladies,

Sorry for quietness from me......

AF arrived Friday night, 14 days exactly after IUI. Am absolutely gutted.   didn't been need to test.

I'm wondering it the fact I missed a few days of the pessaries caused the BFN? Would missing some cause a problem?

DH & I are going away for Christmas and to have a long hard think about what to do. 

So much is against us going through IUI that I'm not sure we will continue in the new year.  

I'm going to sign off for now. I'll be back properly in the new year and hoping to see some BFPs. 

Merry Christmas everyone. Have a magical time and here's hoping there is baby magic dust in our stockings!

Lots of love
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lovingwomen

*Urbanista*have a lovely break xxxx much love. 
*mrs stardust* exciting times, hopefully your '10' day wait goes quickly! 
Xxx


----------



## fingersx2013

Had my first iui today too!
Found it painful too mrs stardust, she had some problems inserting the catheter and caused some spotting! Took 3 attempts..

I'm not to test til Xmas eve! That would be an amazing Xmas pressie!! 
Sending lots of baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## Rach9520

Wow lots of luck to everyone today

I also had my iui done today !!!!! Ekkkk so exciting lots of baby dust to everyone


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Oh wow...a few of us today starting the 2ww! Good luck *rach9520* and *fingersx2013*. Baby dust to us all!   

Urbanisata - so sorry for bfn, totally sucks but hope you have a lovely break and are ready to start again in 2014 when I'm sure your dreams will come true . 
X


----------



## Rach9520

*stardust*where did u have urs done too? Mine was complete fertility


----------



## Divas212

Mrs stardust- yeah a medicated cycle, the nurse seemed to think I should be ok for iui on Wednesday but my treatment is split between 2 clinics and it's ultimately the other clinics decision.....coz they do the insemination part.....I'm hoping and preying I get the go ahead in the morning....but yeah so frustrating...

Good luck to everybody on the 2ww xx


----------



## Moonface kitty

to* Urbanista*, so sorry about your result, glad to hear you going away for a bit hope you have a relaxing time and time to think things through.

10 days ay *Mrs stardust *  I see we will need to send the  to restrain you .

Good luck to everyone who just had their iui done, exciting times ahead 

AFM it pop pop pop ladies, got three follicles at long last  yippeee, so excited you will think am already pregnant. 150ui certainly seems to have gotten the lazy buggers moving, happy days.


----------



## Lovingwomen

Congrates to all you ladies and your DP! Xxxx


----------



## Artichoke

What a lot of action on this thread lately! 

Best of luck to all of you lovely ladies on the 2ww!    Keeping everything crossed for you.     We need more BFPs.

*poppyseed* Congratulations!    Please keep us updated.

*Divas212* Hoping your follies behave and that your IUI can go ahead.

*urbanista* So sorry for your bfn . Wishing you a Merry Christmas and good luck for next year whatever you decide to do.

*Moonface kitty* Yay! When will you have your IUI? Good luck!

*bearbear* Great news on your donor!

Afm I've been down with a cold (still am ) so I haven't had the energy to be on here for a while. Being ill has also delayed my ovulation so I'm still waiting for a LH surge. Hoping it will be tonight or tomorrow am. I'm absolutely desperate for a wee (sorry tmi!) but can't test before 22.30 That's another hour and a half to hold on for!! Gaaahhh.

Lots and lots of  to everyone!

Artichoke
xxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Artichoke - it's 11pm lol! Do we have an Lh surge?!  

Moon face kitty - lol. Glad your follies are growing, any idea when your IUI will be?

Divas - that's great! Another gal to join the rest of us on the 2ww!

Rach9520 - I'm at the lister. Absolutely amazing place, love em ( not that they've got me pregnant yet but I'm sure it will happen soon enough! ) 

Gosh it's nice that so many of us are having IUI's this week! I've just been lounging on the sofa since I got back, do have some cramping but apparently that's normal so not reading into that . The nurse did say to BD tonight but not sure either of us have the energy! Lol


----------



## Maybe-Baby01

Hi Ladies

Have been keeping myself very busy these past few weeks as I'm on the 2WW it's been so hard not to test early but I've hung on and my official test day is tomorrow! Have been getting stomach cramps these past few days & i'm starting with a cold, not sure if AF is on the way but trying to stay positive! If its a BFN then thank goodness for the distraction of Christmas & all the planning, shopping & get togethers. 

Bearbear -fab news about your donor I really wish you lots of luck i'm keeping my fingers crossed everything works out for you!

Artichoke hope you get your surge! 

Urbanista I'm so sorry about your news, I hope you enjoy your Xmas & find the strength & energy to start again in the new year.  

Mrs Stardust try your best to keep busy & stop yourself from reaching for those tests! 

Lovingwomen I hope you get your appointment very soon.

Mrs Hughes I think your IUI was shortly after mine hope your keeping busy on the 2ww

Poppyseed Welcome & Congratulations on your exciting news! 

Divas212 Hoping your follies behave and that your IUI can go ahead.

Moonface kitty Great news about the follies I managed to get 3 too, when are you in for the IUI?

Good luck to everyone!   x


----------



## Divas212

Fab fab fab fab news the little follies behaved and didn't grow, the big follies one is 18 the other stuck at 15 IUI tomorrow )) so so so happy about it, deffo joining you ladies on the 2ww ) test day Xmas day could be the best Xmas present yet ha fingers crossed everyone  xx


----------



## Moonface kitty

*Mrs Stardust* and *Artichoke*, am hoping if all goes well it will be in the next two or three days, not been told anything yet.

Just come back from my scan today, the three follicles that I have are measuring at 19,16,and 15 mm.

oohh and 2 measuring at 13-14mm, 6 measuring at 10-12mm 1 at 5mm, my goodness it like waiting for the bus takes for ever for one to show up and then they all show up at once.

Nervously biting my nails waiting for a call at 3 pm to hear what the consultant decision is. Am hoping we can still go ahead. Grrrrr, the nurse has already advise me not  if it get cancelled!! AS IF AM GOING TO LISTEN TO HER!!! HEHEH

*Maybe-Baby01* Good luck for tomorrow!!


----------



## Moonface kitty

Spoke too soon,nurse just called it been cancelled   .

Right moving onto plan* B*, going to finish my menopur, knowing how naughty I am, am going to still take my trigger shot and baby dance like the world is about to end.

I REFUSE TO GIVE UP JUST LIKE THAT. Even if it doesn't work at least I know I tried. And if I end up with multiplies, well I'll cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## Mana11

Moonface-- sorry to hear that...i have heard many ppl fall pregnant during such circumstances naturally..so give it a shot..wish you loads of luck....


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Lol *moon* *face* *kitty*, you could end up with your own tv show!!! But good on you for staying upbeat just be conscious of ohss!

*Divas* - good luck tomorrow!

*Maybe*-baby 101 - how are you? Otd today right? Hope it was good news 

Afm - I've been googling all day on the chances of a bfp with only 5million sperm and what the cramping I had yesterday means, apparently it sometimes happens if the wash wasn't done properly ......so now totally stressed out! Argh.


----------



## Maybe-Baby01

Thanks Moonfacekitty! Sorry to hear your IUI got cancelled (what doseage are you on?) but I say go for it! Wishing you lots of luck! 

Well I'm afraid it was a BFN for me   I never for one moment thought I would be so lucky for it to work first time but I still feel crushed. Was worried about telling DP but needn't have he's absolutely fine. I've rang the clinic & they are going to give me the injections scan & trigger shot but looks unlikely we will be able to do a full IUI due to staff leave for Xmas etc. This won't count as one of our goes so I'm counting this as a little christmas bonus! 

To all those ladies on the 2ww I know how you feel try your best to keep busy & the time will pass that bit quicker, it's hard not to read into things too much & interpret things as early pregnancy symptoms. At least I now know what to expect not only physically but emotionally too. 

Good luck to everyone who is either mid cycle injections or on the dreaded 2ww. X


----------



## MrsHughes

Maybe-Baby01 - sorry to hear about your BFN. Wishing u luck for your next cycle!!

I'm just over half way through the dreaded 2ww!! I've been trying to keep myself busy with work and Xmas shopping. Rang the clinic today for my day 21 progesterone blood test results. It came back as over 300. I asked what this meant and was told that I had definitely ovulated. She seemed surprised at the result and said that normally the results are usually around 35. She said the result was very good and wished me luck. 

I'm not really sure what to think about the result and trying not to read too much into it but I have googled it and can't seem to find a result that high on any of the website. Has anyone got any advice before I drive myself totally crazy!! Lol

xx


----------



## Moonface kitty

Awww *Maybe-Baby01* big , first go is always sort of a trial phase, that how I see it. 
I was initially put on 75 iu but after probably 12/14 days of not responding it got upped to 125, still not much progress, was then moved to 150 within the last 5 days I think.

Started injections on the 13/Nov, 28 days and counting.

*Mrs Stardust* you really need to stay away from Mr Google!! , easier said than done. But try not to worry too much, you only need one little swimmer.

*Divas212* this could be the best Christmas prezie ever.


----------



## MJ1981

Sorry I've been absent for a few days...I spent a long weekend with my family which I really needed because my IUI got cancelled last Thursday    
follies just stopped growing altogether so I will be on 100mg Clomid for my next cycle. 
Now I'm hoping AF doesn't arrive before Christmas because I will be going on holiday over Christmas and that would mean if AF arrives before, I probably will have to wait for the next cycle for my next attempt at IUI.

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww and hopefully I will be in the same situation in January


----------



## notamuggle

Wow this thread is so busy! Hi everyone  

Sorry to hear that there've been a few BFNs and cancelled cycles  

Big hugs to Urbanisata, maybe baby, MJ1981 and moon face kitty. Sorry if I've forgotten anyone needing hugs I'm rubbish with names!

I'm having my first scan tomorrow & hopefully first IUI next week   So I'll be joining some of you on the 2WW

Big hugs to everyone!


----------



## Rach9520

Can I ask a very interesting question.......

After having iui can we have "special" cuddles ?

I had my iui yesterday and my DH has asked and I basically have no idea the clinic didn't mention anything ................


----------



## Mana11

sorry to hear all the BFN's ..

AFM, half way thru the 2ww...af cramps ..just wating for af to arrive..will probably move on to ivf next year...


----------



## fingersx2013

Sorry to hear so many cancelled cycles! My first was cancelled in October after I over stimulated! I wasn't prepared for that to happen and was totally gutted! So I know how your all feeling...

I'm only day 2 in the 2ww!  it's gonna be a long two weeks! Lol
Least I have a Xmas party and Xmas pressies to wrap etc to keep me busy! X


----------



## bearbear

Hello Ladies,

Wow its been busy on here, i had Monday and Tuesday off work and have been busy so this is my first look on here in a few days!! Sorry if i miss anyone out.............

*Urbanista & Maybebaby - * So sorry to hear the witch arrived, take time to feel low and then get ready to come back fighting, big hugs  xx 

*Mrs Stardust - * Sending you oodles of positive vibes for your 2ww, try your best not to test early and definitely stay away from google as sometimes it really doesn't help us!! Really hope and pray this is your time xx          

*Moonface Kitty - * Well those follies behaved a little to well  sorry your cycle got cancelled but i have to say i don't blame you one bit for still baby dancing  if i was in your shoes i'm pretty sure i'd do exactly the same!! Good luck to you xx          

*Artichoke - * I hope you managed not to pee yourself  and i hope you get your LH surge soon xx 

*Fingersx & Mrshughes - * Good luck to you both on the 2ww, wouldn't it just be a wonderful christmas present if you got BFP's!! Positive vibes to you both xx          

*MJ1981 - * Sorry your cycle got cancelled, i know how upsetting that is as its happened to me!! There is nothing you can do so just enjoy the christmas break and then come back in the New Year stronger than ever!! xx 

*Rach - * You can absolutely have "special cuddles" after IUI, in fact most clinics would advise it if its possible so go for it like rabbits  Good luck to you xx          

To anyone i've missed thats had a cancelled cycle or a BFN i send you some big hugs, there is always next time and that might be the lucky one so don't give up!! xx  

To those i missed on the 2ww or Stimming wishing you oodles of positive vibes and praying for a POSITIVE outcome xx          

AFM - My donor was due to come over on Sunday night and stay until Tuesday morning and we'd hoped to insem 4 times but typically i picked up ovulation on Saturday morning  He couldn't make it over on Saturday so we actually only managed to insem once on Sunday night!! Its better than nothing though so here we go again, oh the joys!!


----------



## Divas212

Ok so had the iui, currently lay down relaxing  they had trouble finding my cervix again took quite a bit of fiddling but she seemed to think she got the catheter in the right place.... They said the donor sperm was 9million a ml and 89% mobility...they said that was good but I have absolutely no idea about that?!? Also said there was a higher risk of multiple pregnancy....I really hope it works this time gonna be another longgggg 2 wks....good luck everyone xx


----------



## Laura2009

Good Luck to you all on the 2ww! Keeping my fingers crossed for each and everyone of you


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Morning all!    

How is everyone's 2ww going? Any symptoms to report?    

I have been having bouts of twinges, sharp pains and some af pains but trying not to read into it as it's early days and I guess realistically it could be due to the pressurise or the fact I've been poked and prodded. 

Fingers crossed for lots of Christmas BFP'S!!! Baby Dust to all!!!

      

X


----------



## Mana11

hi all...i started spotting today..so will probably get af tomm ...i am not that upset this time as i expected this since my iui timings was totally off...
anyways will look forward to in new year..i am not sure if i will be doing any more iui's...good luck to all..happy weekend...


----------



## Lovingwomen

Hi ladies hope you and your Dp are all well!
I had a scan today with the lead follies at 10 mm and my lining at 6! I have another scan first thing Monday with the hope for tx Monday afternoon! Yay x


----------



## Lovingwomen

Oops I mentioned lead follies at 14 mm and another at 13 mm x


----------



## jojo30

Hi again all
Im back on the IUI trail again, first attempt was a bust so fingers crossed for this one!
Had the IUI on Monday, OTD 23rd December so it'll either be the best Christmas ever or another horrible one!   

Im trying not to read into anything as I know that its far too early for any real symptoms but im tired, im getting sharp pains in my left & right sides (my lead follicle was on my left ovary) my backs aching and im feeling a bit nauseous at times. 

I told my family this time as it was too stressful last time making sure I didn't say anything to them and I kept tripping myself up whenever I talked to my mam!

Good luck to everyone xx

Jo xx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Jojo - we have the same OTD! Although I'm on holiday on the 22nd so will probably test on Sat 21st! 

All my pain s have now stopped! Had an acupuncture session last night which apparently should help with implantation, my acupuncturist thinks optimal implantation is day 9 which would be next wed. 

Hope you are all well. Truly hoping we get our BFP'S for Christmas

X


----------



## Lovingwomen

He'll ladies I hope you all get BFPs for Xmas too xxxx


----------



## Lovingwomen

He'll ladies I hope you all get BFPs for Xmas too xxxx


----------



## jojo30

Mrs stardust, I'm hoping I get to OTD this time, last time AF arrived 2 days before it but I'd known it was coming for a few days before that. If I get past next Wednesday I'll be more hopeful as AF is due 22nd but I'll know its on its way by about Wednesday. 
I'm terrified, I want this so much. 

Good luck to you and fingers crossed we get the Christmas present we want xx

Jo xx


----------



## poppyseed1

Hi all .. I've been taking selenium with A,c & e in ... Did this pre preg as selenium is ment to help with lining and fertility ... Anyway I've cont to take. Now I'm reading bit A is dangerous when preg AHHh help . The box says 800ug re I'm wondering what levels are "safe" having a mini panic sat here on my own. I'm 5 wks preg. Will stop taking but will I have done damage !


----------



## Lovingwomen

Hi poppyseed, I'm not 100% if it would make a massive difference as some people take alsorts and not know they are pregnant at 5 weeks! So try and stay positive xxxx
AFM I'm going in Tomorow morn for a scan at 0915 followed by iui I hope! Please don't get cancelled!  I'm going insane with worry! I was so upset last month! X but my body is so unpredictable! Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Lovingwomen*, best of luck for tomorrow. Fingers crossed for good news for you's x

Hope everyone else is doing well. Hopefully we'll be having our 4th iui next weekend, early next week.


----------



## Moonface kitty

Wishing all you lovely ladies a great week ahead, especially those approaching otd soon.

AFM didn't get to do as much B/Ding as I initially thought I would, had no energy not to mention how bloated and sore I felt. (Sorry too much info)

Still trying to keep positive, had an awful lot of good size follicles surly one will stick , I even used my pregnyl shot to ensure I ovulate.  ( As any insane person will do )

NAUGHTY NAUGHTY I know, then spent the whole w/e stressing about OHSS, I just felt this is the most fertile I probably will ever be, and just couldn't let it go to waste.

*I hardly had any ovulation pain, is this normal please?* I thought with so much follicles surly I would have been in agony, I did however felt a teeny bit of pain lasting for almost two hrs.

Did a pregnancy test today to ensure that the hcg shot is gradually leaving my system.


----------



## Lovingwomen

*andlou* thank you! Let's hope for a positive week for too! It's very stressful this process! 
*moo face kitty* I very much hope you have good news soon! It is naughty but in your position I would have done exactly the same thing! Just don't worry now as it's done, think positive thoughts and hopefully it will end in a positive outcome! Xxx

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## notamuggle

Good luck girls

I've got my 3rd scan tomorrow too lovingwomen but don't think my IUI will be till Wednesday (I ovulate a bit late in my cycle)

Hugs to all


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi all x I'm having our 4th go at iui this month using clomid, the others were natural. I've got a scan booked on Thursday. Will I need to have more than the one or will that be it? X


----------



## notamuggle

Andlou, I think the clinics are all a little different. What did you do for your last cycles?

I had to have a scan on CD10 and then on alternate days until my follicles are at the right size and then IUI is the next day although I know this isn't the same everywhere x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Natasza*, I've always had a natural cycle, so just went in the day after ovulation. I had the blood tests for checking for ovulation. Never had any scans before. X


----------



## notamuggle

I think some clinics scan for ovulation and some do it by blood test instead (I'm a natural cycle too) I think it's just the different way the clinics work so you may just have the blood tests again but it might be worth asking them.

I'm off for scan number three today. I would much rather have the blood tests than the scans   but I guess it's good to get used to having my legs in the air and being prodded about  

Good luck x


----------



## MrsHughes

Hi everyone!! Hope you're all doing ok whatever stage you're at.  Wishing you all lots of luck and positive vibes. 

AFM af showed up on Friday so I'm out for this month. Had a good cry yesterday but feeling more positive today. We're going to try our 2nd IUI in the new year. I can now sit back and enjoy Christmas without the thought of injections and scans and again in the new year. Hoping 2014 is gonna be the year!!

Will keep checking this thread to see if there are any bfp's for Christmas!! I hope so!!
   
xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Natasza*, I'm booked in for a scan on Thursday, was just wondering if it'll be just the one. Suppose I'll find out then. X


----------



## Rach9520

I am going a little bit out of my mind ! It's now been 9 days since I had my iui and everyone is telling me I should have symptoms by now !!

I've had mild cramps but that's it ...... Are they worrying me wrongly ??

😒


----------



## bearbear

Hi *Rach*, yes you are most definitely being worried unnecessarily!! I'm not sure who told you this but please don't listen!! To have any sort of symptoms this early on is quite uncommon, i'm not saying it doesn't happen but that doesn't mean it will to everyone!! I'v known some pregnant ladies to only get symptoms a good 2/3 months into the pregnancy!! The worst thing you can do is symptom spot, i've learnt that the hard way and now even if i think i get a "symptom" i just ignore it as it could be anything and in my case always was as i got BFN's! Its still very early days and if you look online there are many ladies that get absolutely no symptoms at all but went on to get BFP's!! Stop worrying as the least stress you have the better!! Sending you positive vibes xx        

*MrsHughes - * So sorry to hear your AF turned up , just enjoy the Christmas break and then come back in the New Year ready to fight on!! Big hugs xx  

To all those on the 2ww like me, wishing us all some positive vibes and here's hoping for a wonderful christmas present xx            

If your Stimming i hope your follies are behaving nicely and IUI's can go ahead!! xx          

Welcome to any *Newbies*


----------



## Lovingwomen

Bad bad day! Feel like our clinic is taking the **** out of us as we are self funding! Anyway we didn't pay today! I went for scan on Friday everything was good! I told them I was going to ovulate Sunday but they assured me everything will b ready to rock and roll Monday! Like I said I ovulated Sunday and I missed another month!!! Devastated! Let's just say my DP did not hold back on how she felt! So upset! I knew I was right yet we went along with their expert advice! Gutted x


----------



## Rach9520

Thank you *bearbear*
Just very hard when ur sat on ur own for for long I seem to start over thinking things........

Good luck to everyone in there 2ww x x x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Lovingwomen*, really that's not good. Was you having bloodtests or using opk's? Either way I don't understand why they can't do your iui? Where abouts are you? I'd maybe look at changing clinics and going somewhere else. 
Hope your both ok  xx


----------



## Lovingwomen

*andLou* hello, basically I went in on Friday day 13 to check follie size and it was at 14mm, I explained I believe I will ovulate on Sunday as already had a faint positive on an opk, to which the nurse told me I will be fine till Monday!!! I made it clear I didn't wanna miss it and was positive it would definitely happen on Sunday! But she was positive she was correct. Well £120 lighter we left thinking, they are the experts they know best. Well went in this morning and they checked follie and it's no where to be seen like I said! All they said was, we are sorry! This happened last month as well! We asked them if they couldn't be assed to help us at weekends and they said we are here weekends so we didn't understand why this nurse didn't ask us to come in on the Sunday! We are down in Devon, plymouth x 
Very upset but hope you ladies are all ok x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Lovingwomen*, it sounds like they're as confused as re you not being told to go in over the weekend. Silly woman did she think it was going to hang around for 3 days? Hope you's have some more positive experiences come the new year xx


----------



## Lovingwomen

*AndLou*i really hope so!!! Thanks for your time xxx


----------



## Divas212

Loving woman- I'm so sorry about you missing out again, can imagine how you must Be feeling  sincerely hope next time it's your time!!

AFM I'm trying to keep busy, then worrying i'v overdone it and somehow spoilt our chances really have had such a busy weekend with a 600 mile round trip that I did all the driving for...... So aside from work I'm doing nothing now. My Dp is being so supportive and we are just trying to think if it's meant to be this this it's meant to be......trying to ignore 'symptoms' as I was obsessed last time.....here's hoping for the best Xmas present


----------



## notamuggle

Lovingwomen I'm so sorry    

I really hope they get things sorted for your next time!

Big hugs Mrs Hughes, I agree with Bearbear's lovely and wise words  

Andlou, my scans are every other day from CD10, it's funny how our clinics can be so different, let me know what they say  

AFM The nurse on Wednesday (CD10) and Friday (CD12) said there weren't any follicles on my right but there was one on my left (12mm on Wednesday and 14mm Friday) and that I should be ready for IUI on Monday. I said that I wasn't due to ovulate till the Wednesday/Thursday and that it was odd as my ovulation pains had been on the right but she said the Fallopian tubes can move around quite a lot so sometimes the pain can feel like it's from the other side.

But today (CD 15) the nurse said the follicle on my right was 14mm!  And that the thing on my left side was a cyst and not a follie at all!
Bit worrying that the other nurse didn't know what she was looking at but at least that makes much more sense to my normal cycle pattern and ovulation pains. 

They also forgot about me as the receptionist didn't book me in properly and left me waiting 45 mins!

This is such a stressful process and I'm paying them a lot of money it's worrying when they don't seem to be able to do simple tasks properly!

Although I must say they are all very nice and have otherwise been fab but it just all adds to an already stressful process!

Hugs to everyone and good luck 2WWaiters x


----------



## Artichoke

Hello everybody,

Sorry to hear of the bfns. Sending you big hugs    and hope that 2014 will be your year!

How are all my fellow 2wwers getting on? There are so many of us! Anyone *not* going mad?!?!?  Lots of       to us all.

*Rach9520* Like Bearbear said, some women do feel something like stabbing pains at implantation and/or cramping of the uterus in the week before af due, but other women will feel absolutely no different from normal and still get a BFP. So no need to worry. Keeping everything crossed for you.  

*Lovingwomen* So sorry to hear another cycle have been cancelled.  I really feel for you. I'm assuming you're doing a natural cycle? So Friday just gone you had a faint positive surge, but when did you get a definitive positive LH surge? What opk do you use? Have you been advised by the clinic to have so many scans? Seems like your follies grow quickly and erupt at the smaller side of mature size. (Which in itself is not a problem.) However I can sort of see why the clinic thought it would be fine to wait until today. I'm with the same clinic as you and although I can't say that there aren't things that they could improve (I could write a list but, for example, I was never given the weekend phone no either), they certainly haven't tried to squeeze money out of us (we're also self funded). In fact the only reason we are having a day 10 scan, is because I wanted it. The consultant Dr A did not think it necessary as I have regular cycles and get positive lh surges.

*Divas212* Well done for not symptom spotting!   

*Afm* Finally feeling better from my cold but still coughing and feeling absolutely knackered. Had my iui on Wednesday 11th following lh surge on the Monday evening (I managed not to wet myself, but only just!!!  ) Don't really think our chances are that good though as A. I was full of cold. B. Feel like maybe the iui was done too late after ovulation. C. The sample prepared and used was only 2.5 million of which the total motile sperm count was only 1.5 million. Ah well, a small chance is still better that no chance!

Artichoke
xxx


----------



## Cherrynka

Hello everybody,
I am new here and have never participated in any discussions on the Internet before. But I had my first Iui treatment two weeks ago and just learned two days ago - no success.....I feel like I want to share my feelings with you ladies as many of you will understand how it feels.... . I was so hopeful because all seemed to be timed well. Apparently, the clinic hardly seen anybody react so well to injections and kept lowering my dose as I had 7 follicles after three days of stimulation. When dose was lowered we ended up with two  nice mature follicles and my husband's sperm had 80% motility and 3,5 million count.  I was thinking why should I have so few follicles but I understand that the risk of multiples is the reason. But then we ended up with nothing....Also, cca two days after Iui I became unwell and stayed in bed for two days, was vomitting and really bad headache. Anybody had similar experience? I am sorry for such chaotic letter but I just wanted to say it all at the same time.....


----------



## poppyseed1

Hi cherrynka, so so sorry to read about your cycle this month   It's so devastating.

I've had two failed iui this yr. both times felt preg but then learnt it was the pregnal jab :-/ so yes I've had similar. 

Dont give up hope  - a friend said to me that zinc and selenium are meant to boost fertility so I started taking 3 months ago. This month I have a BFP so is the vits or 3rd time lucky .. Either way il be sharing the fertility vits x 

Hugs to you xx


----------



## Cherrynka

Dear Popyseed, thank you for comforting words! Fingers crossed fou you too!


----------



## Tara Sue

Hi ladies! My 2WW from my last (and 4th) IUI will be over on Wednesday and I fear i am getting bad news.   I give all of you my good vibes and wish you all the sticky baby dust in the world!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Tara Sue*,    Will keep everything crossed for tomorrow. Best of luck xx
*Cherrynka*,  sorry your first go didn't work.  for you next go xx
*Articoke*,  Loads of sticky stuff for you. Fingers crossed xx
*Natasza*, I went for my bloodtest this morning and asked about the scans. She said Thursdays will be the only one I have. It'd be a lot easier if everyone did the same. Would stop all this wondering. Hope your well?

Hope everyone's coping well and good luck to everyone on the 2ww. Xx


----------



## Lovingwomen

*artichoke*thanks for your reply. I must say I am happy with Ocean Suite as they are lovely but felt slightly let down as it was my second month that we didn't have treatment. However let's hope 2014 is a good year! X X x


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Morning,

Lovingwomen - oh I'm gutted for you that treatment got cancelled again. I hope you went off at them, it's bad enough when treatment is cancelled for reasons out of our control let alone for their mismanagement. Have a great Xmas regardless!

How are my fellow 2ww'ers? When is everyone's OTD? 

Mine is Monday 23rd however as I'm flying off on holiday on Sunday afternoon I plan on testing  Sunday morning! Although now I'm thinking if it's negative I don't want to sit on an 8 hr flight with nothing else to think about but my failure to get pregnant lol so will test Saturday 21st, that will be 12dpiui, hopefully will be accurate by then

Baby dust to all!
X


----------



## Divas212

Mrs stardust- oh this 2ww is hard, we're trying to go with the if is meant to be it's meant to be line but I can't help but think it's worked this time, which worries me a bit because I'll be even more gutted if it's a BFN, OTD is Xmas day too :-/. If your anything like me you'll be thinking about it constantly on your flight anyways.....Just wish I could fast forward this next week hahaha least we have stuff to sort out to keep us busy, last week wasn't too bad as we had and unexpected trip to london but this week is dragging a bit......wishing all us 2wwer's all the luck in the world  fingers crossed x


----------



## Mana11

Lovingwomen, i can totally relate to how ur feeling as i went through the same thing...i so wanted them to do the iui on sun but they are closed on weekends...i ovulated on sun and they did the iui proudly on mon even though it was unnecessary..it was a waste of money as its self funded...
i am planning to move on to stimualted or ivf..

anyone can tell me abt stimulated?..my clinin does only injected iui's...i am too concerned of over responding and then ending up cancelling the cycle..they cancel if there are more than 2 follies...


----------



## joiedevivre

Hi Ladies,

I am joining you on the 2WW post iui.  I had my first IUI December 7th & 8th when I was day 10 and day 11 of my cycle (with a ovulation trigger on the 7th) and have been on progesterone vaginal pills ever since.  I am due to test on Sunday the 22nd. 

I find this last week the hardest especially since I foolishly told so many people 'I could be pregnant' when they questioned why I wasn't drinking (damn all those x-mas parties!)  Even my hubbie is keeping track of my growing breasts and nausea and weird belly twinges (though I keep telling him it's likely all the progesterone).  Thankfully if the urine test is negative on Sunday, I have plans to go to the spa in the evening and a trip down South a few days later.  Will be needed after all the questions we'll be asked at xmas time.  We've been trying for just over a year now and some days it feels like the whole world knows that I can't get pregnant.

How do all of you cope with the questions from friends and family during the 2ww?


----------



## notamuggle

Hi joiedevivre

Im just back from my 4th scan and am booked in for my IUI tomorrow afternoon which will be CD20! Also just heard that I'd be having the progesterone suppositories which I've just picked up from the chemist. Don't know a lot about them, are they ok?

Good luck 2WWers and big hugs to everyone else! X


----------



## joiedevivre

Hi Natasza,

Exciting that your IUI is tomorrow!  I find the progesterone pills are really hard to get up there and are quite messy (once only some of the pill is absorbed).  I also am not appreciating the sore inflated breasts and acne they seem to be giving me.  I will not miss them at all when I stop taking them (if I'm not pregnant on day 14 post iui as per my MD) but in the grand scheme of things, they're not so bad.  I heard that there are different forms, which you may have access to.  I am taking the capsules, but there are rings (pessaries) and cream with applicators available if that's your thing...

Good luck!


----------



## Moonface kitty

* Lovingwomen* so sorry to hear about your experience, wish some of these 'experts' do actually listen to us at times after all we do understand our bodies best.

Keeping my eyes peeled for all you two weeks waiters heheh.

*Mrs stardust* ain't you one lucky lady to be going away, I couldn't think of better time to be jetting off.

Hope you all have a good Christmas.


----------



## Divas212

joiedevivre- I know exactly how your feel with the whole friends and family business, only 2 of our closest friends and our immediate family know about our iui and that is bad enough. One of our mothers is totally and utterly doing our heads in, in fact she is taking some of the excitement and enjoyment of this stressful journey away from us. Despite us both telling her to stop she is being a complete and utter nightmare.....really not what you need :-/ good luck for your OTD x


----------



## Cherrynka

Joiedevivre, I know how stressful and long the wait is......Mine ended up in heavy bleeding even before my testing day.....I actually did not tell anyone but my closest friend about the Iui so luckily no questions from anybody. But I understand you want to share it with your friends and family, it is hard to keep quiet about it. All my fingers will be crossed for you for your testing day!!! 

Longinwoman, so sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled !
My first cycle in November has been cancelled too but due to my lovely hubby unable to produce sample...   When is your next cycle?  I am having a break now and I am thinking now what next. Not so sure about the IUi now. Maybe we will go for Ivf in January.

Natasza 79, best of luck with your IUi ! Let us know 

If I have missed any of you other ladies, I am sorry as Im new here and I managed to delete some of the replies from you....I wish you all wonderful Christmas and great news for all of us in 2014 or for some of you even before


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Evening everyone hope your all well?

*joiedevivre & Divas212*, we've only told our closest friends for this reason. I know my parents will probably be quite upset that we didn't tell them but I know my mum would be a nuisance! It's hard enough without people mithering. Good luck to you both. X
*Natasza*, best of luck for tomorrow. X


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Hmmm ....10dpiui today. Didn't take my progesterone last night as the mess is doing my head in and I'm not feeling too hopeful so gave up with it.  But woke up in the early hours with very sharp af type pain ( only lasted 30 sec) and really sore boobs, I mean they feel like they are going to explode!  Would af come on that quickly after I stopped taking the prog? Guess there's only a couple more days to go either way  

Hope you are all well


----------



## fingersx2013

Day 10 in the 2ww for me too..
Due to test on Xmas eve

Woke up with really bad cramps and defo feel AF is on the way!  been very positive til now and had lots of cramping at the start but not like this! Defo now on knicker watch!  

Hoped I would get til Xmas eve bad get to take the test...

Hope everyone else coping in the wait! Sending you all lord of baby dust xx


----------



## Divas212

Mrs stardust - I get the cramping and insainly sore boobs but i'v been blaming the progestrone....I have the anal suppositories (tmi) but not much mess at all!

Fingersx2013- I hope u get to Xmas eve to do your test fingers crossed.

Baby dust to all


----------



## joiedevivre

Stardust, I'm with you on the sore boobs.  Day 11/12 here post iui and had to wear a bra last night cause they were too sore hanging out.  I think it's the progesterone. Keep taking it! I know the mess is really yucky.

I totally cheated and did a pregnancy test this morning though  -- there's a faint 2nd line but it's so faint, the camera won't even pick it up  

Baby dust to all of you, less than a week!


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Joiedevivre - oh brilliant!!! Truly hope it's a bfp! God there are so many of us on 2ww at the mo I reckon we all just pick a time and do a mass test!! Lol

FIngers - I'm totally on knicker watch too lol keep hoping I'll see some implantation spotting !


----------



## bearbear

*Joiedevivre - * Ooooooooo how exciting, i'm keeping everything crossed for you but it does sound very positive to me!! Make sure you keep us posted!! xx      

Hahahaha *Mrs Stardust*, i'm loving your mass test idea   you could have a point though, its like when they do a quick round on deal or no deal they always get blue amounts in the boxes so maybe if we all test together we'll all get BFP's....................lol, i know thats wishful thinking isn't it  I'm day CD11 and like you on knicker watch lol, so far nothing to be seen, oh the joys of TTC!! Positive vibes and baby dust to us all........... xx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Anyone been naughty and tested early?!  

I'm fighting the urge and holding out until tomorrow but I'm petrified!!!

Baby dust to all!! 

X


----------



## notamuggle

When's you OTD Stardust?

Had my first IUI yesterday and boy was it painful! 

She made me cough really hard during it so she could get to my cervix and I haven't been able to stop coughing since (I already have a horrid snotty/sore throat virus thingy) now I'm worried that my violent coughing might affect the little guys reaching their goal!!! I also think I'm being completely paranoid and that thats nonsense but I understand it's quite  normal to go stir crazy on the 2WW. I'm only on day 1!!!!

thank goodness I have a few days off work then will be busy with Christmas to take my mind off it a little

Hugs to all and baby dust to all on the 2WW


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Morning natasza79 - OTD is in Monday however I'm going on holiday on Sunday so going to test tomorrow! I wish I could do it this second but I purposefully didn't buy any tests to stop me testing too early as the wait is torture!

Congrats on your 1st IuI! Honestly don't worry about the coughing, I've had to do that too and I'm 100% sure it has no effect on the swimmers! they are so well protected so try not to worry about that. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Divas212

Mrs stardust- trying to avoid testing early despite having 2hpt in the bathroom draw....so far so good, we tested far too early last time and I think it's a case of once bitten, we are only 8dpiui so too early and we are of the thinking that it could make Xmas day that much more special  fingers crossed and good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## joiedevivre

So Ladies, I tested again this morning (now day 12/13 post iui) and the 2nd line is darker!!  

The clinic nurse also said the hcg shot they use is usually out of the system by day 5 post iui so I am praying this is a good sign (but trying not to say the magic phrase, I really don't want to be disappointed on sunday which is our real test date). I mean, what if it disappears!! 

Our clinic is closed though for two weeks as of tomorrow.  Guess it's a good thing...if it holds up then they'll be more to see in the New Year. 

It's shocking I have really no symptoms except the boobs (which I've had since the progesterone started). Ok and maybe the increased sense of smell (but I usually get that around my period)

Congrats Natasza on being done your first iui.  Let the 2 week wait begin!! 

Praying for all of you...mrs stardust, divas, bearbear, stickfingers...and anyone else I might have missed.


----------



## Divas212

Joiedevirve- congrats on your hpt results and I'm sure it'll be the same on your OTD  we have decided we're not testing any earlier than Xmas day


----------



## joiedevivre

Thanks Divas!  Good luck to you with the last few days of waiting!


----------



## Rach9520

I'm getting soooo anxious now only a few days left to go.... I've had mild cramps on and off the whole way though this cycle.... And a dull ache..... Also had a bit of yellow cm which stopped after a day.... And cm now seems to of dried up....also got lower back pain......


I am kinda getting the feeling that AF if going to arrive sooonnn

:-(


----------



## Mrs Stardust

12dpiui. BFN. Gutted.

Good luck to those testing in the coming days.
X


----------



## Divas212

Mrs stardust- could it just not be too early to test? Massive hugs to you xxx


----------



## fingersx2013

I'm desperate to test too but equally anxious about result

Had iui 12days ago, only got 3days to wait.... Ahhhh

Good luck to everyone else still waiting, congrats to all the BFP and have a nice Xmas and hope 2014 is your time to all the bfn! Xx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Hi Divas212 - you know I didn't think it was too early to test as OTD is Monday so figured I'd get a faint line or at least that's what happens in all the stories I've read lol!! I had a good ol cry then went off and did some serious damage on the credit card! Think I'll be better prepared if it stays a bfn as I'm flying to Boston tomorrow. Anyway tmi alert - just went to loo and wiped and there was some pink spotting and brown bits ...... Now that can't be implantation bleeding can it!? Im  12dpiui so surely that's too late for implantation? It's probably af rearing her ugly head ruining my Xmas :-(


----------



## notamuggle

Stardust, most articles I've read say it can happen 6-12 days post ovulation so it could be! Crossing everything for you  

First progesterone suppository wasn't as bad as I was expecting

Hugs everyone x


----------



## fingersx2013

Day 12 post iui and had some spotting tonight! Gutted! Hoped I would make it to my test date in 3days time for a result!


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Oh well, game officially over for 2013. AF has shown up. Another year gone and no baby.

Best of luck to the guys testing this week! Truly hope Santa makes your dreams come true. Throwing lots of baby dust your way.

Have a great Xmas and New Year!

X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MrsStardust*, hope you have a great Xmas and hopefully 2014 will be the year for you xx


----------



## notamuggle

Stardust I'm so sorry     

 that 2014 is your year x


----------



## Rach9520

Well I decided to test a day early  bfn !!

My husband seems to think Christmas Day will be our day !! I'm not so sure 


:-(


----------



## Artichoke

*Mrs Stardust* Awww I'm so sorry. Sending you big  . Wishing you a lovely Christmas and I really hope that 2014 will be your year.

*fingersx2013* How are you doing? Don't worry about a bit of spotting. You could still get a bfp on your otd!   

*rach9520* Testing early is usually not a good idea. Some women don't get a positive until days after their otd. Hope your negative will turn into a positive!   

*Mutley18* How are you getting on?!  When's your 12 week scan?

Lots of      to everyone on the 2ww!

*Afm*, nothing to report. I don't think it has worked, but still feel stupidly hopeful.   

   to us all!

Artichoke
xxx


----------



## fingersx2013

Thanks *artichoke*
Feel fine today and no more spotting.....
2days to go to test! Fingers x AF stays away x


----------



## Divas212

Ok so we are 11 days post iui and also decided to test this morning (weird how a lot of us have without planning it) and it's a BFN!! We decided to test as I was getting my usual period pain and we're absolutely gutted


----------



## bearbear

My af turned up yesterday 2 days early!! Gutted but not really surprised!  Big hugs to all my fellow BFN'ers, 2013 just wasnt our year but heres hoping and praying that 2014 is the year that our dreams come true! Good luck to all those still waiting and wishing everyone a happy, peaceful christmas xx


----------



## Hubble24

My sorrow to all those with BFNs   I feel your pain. I also got a BFN with my 2nd iui early last week and I'm just slowly getting over it now.  Bearbear you have such a lovely positive attitude I wish some of it would rub off onto me    to all those still to test I wish you the best of luck. 
I've been thinking ahead to the new year agonising over what to do next if my 3rd diui doesn't work out. I'm trying to stay upbeat but feel I need to be prepared.  I'm just in this terrible frame of mind where I'm thinking... You're just not that lucky this will never happen   anyone else feel like that and just need a good kick up the bum?
I'm self funding the treatment and don't know whether to try 3 more iui or go straight to ivf. I'm frightened at the thought of ivf, my partner and I agreed we weren't going to do it. But now we don't know what to do but the option is there to change our minds.  As far as I know I don't have fertility related problems except for the fact I'm in a same sex relationship and my partner doesn't have the equipment to get me pregnant    but I'm not getting any younger. 
I know many of you lovely fellow iui'ers must be going through similar agonising decisions. Perhaps some are just taking it one step at a time. I'd love to know what your thoughts are, what are your backup plans if you have any? how are you feeling about the future?.


----------



## Divas212

Hubble 24 - my partner and I are in a similar position except we are funded, this time around is our second iui which we think is a BFN but not our official test date till Xmas day. I'm considering one more iui then straight to Ivf because that seems more successful be we are funded for 6 iui and 1 Ivf, a lot to think about!! This whole process it so emotional :-(


----------



## Rach9520

Today is my official test date !! 

And well BFN !!  

I'm gutted my husband still thinks that's anything could happen and that my body is a pain and it's just messing with us.

If af doesn't arrive how many days should I leave it before is test again ?? 

I have read that some women dont get their BFP until 1 week after their missed period ¿

Congratulations to all those with bfp


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Bearbear , Rach9520 , Hubble 24, divas, - I'm so sorry for your bfns. I feel so heartbroken for us all but we must stay strong and believe 2014 will be our year. I stil feel quite down and don't have the energy to keep picking myself up and getting into the right frame of mind and but hopefully this holiday will help with that.

Hubble - I'm now thinking iui isn't going to work for me, I'm hoping I can have a natural iui the second week of jan when in back home so I don't waste this cycle but then going to meet the consultant about ivf. I just don't want to keep throwing money and time at this when ivf has a much higher success rate. Dh was completely against it but he seems to be coming round after seeing how upset I was when I got my bfn. We have enough saved to give it one go in feb but if it doesn't work it will be back to iui. 

X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi hope everyone's well. 
 to all with the bfns. Hopefully 2014 will be a good year for us all. 
Best of luck to everyone on the 2ww. X


----------



## joiedevivre

Hello ladies. Sorry to hear about the BFN's. I know how devastating it can be, but you just have to keep on hoping that your time will come. I know it will.
I didn't think or expect it to work on a first try but it did! I've had BFP's since day 11 post iui and am still positive now 1 day past OTD. I'm absolutely overjoyed but realistic and hope I'm still pregnant when the fertility clinic reopens in 2 weeks!
Lots of hugs to all of you and baby dust to those still waiting!!


----------



## Divas212

Joeidevere- congrats on your BFP what a lovely Xmas present, fingers crossed that everything goes well for you xx

AFM- still secretly hoping that I tested too early....although still got my usual cramp pains that I get b4 AF, as of yet no AF and I'm hoping and preying it doesn't arrive :-/.....but I guess it's just a matter of time... If not arrived for Xmas our OTD we'll be doing the test but not holding our breath....we're both a bit of an emotional mess at the min , really thought it'd be easier second time round...well I was wrong! :,(


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Massive congratulations *joeidevere*  That's got to be the best Xmas present ever! Xx
*Divas212*, fingers crossed you tested too early. It hasn't got any easier for us to be honest. Each bfn is still crap, hopefully they'll be no more of them! Xx

Hope everyone's well this morning and ready for tomorrow. I've been and braved the supermarket already, it was lovely and empty when I got there. Came out and they were queuing for trolleys!


----------



## Divas212

Hope everybody has had a lovely Xmas and Boxing Day....despite the BFN we've had such a lovely big family Xmas and we're all set for a little break away...my Xmas surprise from my DP, who incidentally has it's broken her arm...my AF hasn't arrived as of yet and we can't help but get are hope up yet in the other hand are trying to be realistic, we're going to enjoy our little break and if no AF by Monday we'll do another test....fingers crossed and fingers crossed for everyone on their 2ww xx


----------



## Babdee

Hello ladies, old and new! I'm sorry I've been absent for the past couple of months. I needed a break from obsessing! I've spent the past couple of days reading through all the posts I've missed (yes, all 38 pages!!).
I'm so sorry to read of the sad news of cancelled cycles and unsuccessful ones. I understand how hard it is.

And congratulations to Mutley and joiedevivre, such lovely news xxx

Mrs S, thank you for thinking of me, and I'm sorry to only be replying now (I feel very rude!). I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work for you    I hope your holiday in Boston is a good distraction. I wish for 2014 to be your year, and the same for all the lovely ladies on here xxxx

Afm, it almost feels wrong to be writing now as I've been away from here for 2 months. Yes Mrs S, we had our review with the Dr in Nov, and he said we could have 3 more iuis, but then we'd have to move to ivf. We decided to do one more before Christmas, and totally unexpectedly, got a BFP on Christmas Eve! Was convinced our 6th go had failed. No real symptoms, but did have some light AF type cramps at 12dpiui. Still in shock! It's v early days, so trying to stay grounded. One of my best friends had a late m/c a couple of months ago, so am acutely aware of how quickly things can change. But so far so good...

My heart, thoughts and big hugs go out to all of you. Stay positive xxxx and   to all xxxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Oh my god Babdee ! That is absolutely fantastic news !!!  A massive congrats! So happy for you. This has just given me some hope that IUI can work as I'd kind of given up hope with it and was thinking of Moving straight to IvF in the new year. Wow how exciting!

Divas- have a lovely break and fingers crossed that AF stays away!

X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Babdee*, massive congratulations, that's brilliant news and at such a lovely time too. Best of luck for the rest of it xx

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Lovingwomen

*babdee*fantastic news!
I'm sorry to all you lovely ladies that had rubbish news like myself x good luck for 2014! It's our year!x


----------



## notamuggle

Congratulations babdee ! What great news!

I'm 10dpiui and going crazy. Tested his morning and it was negative but I know its still early. I have a few symptoms (metallic taste, vivid dreams, insomnia, mild lower abdo cramps) but i know these are inconclusive.

Had worse lower abdo pain a bit like cystits all day on the 26th with no other urinary symptoms and wondered if this could be implantation but there's Jo way to really no. My brain is hurting 

Trying to keep busy for these next few days but finding it hard to stop googling everything! 

Anyone else still on 2WW? 

Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Natasza79*, I'm not even a week in but it feels like forever . I'm sure it didn't take this long the last 3 times. I think it's xmas fault. When's OTD? Mines not until the 7th. Xx


----------



## Babdee

Thank you ladies  
I'm glad it's given you some hope Mrs S  I know the odds aren't as good for iui as ivf, but it does only take that one, doesn't it? Good timing, and you have a chance... I'd pretty much given up hope too, and we'd been discussing moving straight to ivf if go 6 failed. Will be keeping everything crossed for you xxxx
AndLou and Natasza79, hope the rest of your 2wws go quickly for you. Let it be the best new year's news for you both xxxx


----------



## notamuggle

Andlou, my OTD is the 2nd Jan! Good luck x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Not too long then. Don't think I'll last until otd. I don't usually xx


----------



## notamuggle

Aaarrrghhhhhhhhhhh

Just got a faint positive at 11dpiui!!!!

Can't believe it and terrified it won't stay but I'm so happy!

Never thought I'd be so happy to realise I had another 8 weeks of suppositories ahead!


----------



## Divas212

Congrats to all with a BFP, must be absolutely amazing when it happens  

AFM my AF arrived the first night of our little bread away, we are both absolutely gutted....can't help but think it's never going to happen and that thought scares the life out of me, we both want this so much :,(


----------



## Babdee

Natasza79, congratulations!!!! A BFP, however faint, is still positive!!! Got everything crossed it keeps getting darker for you!! Exciting!! 😃 xxx

Divas212, so sorry this go didn't work for you. Big hugs   but looking at your signature, it was only your first attempt?, so try to stay positive. One failed go doesn't mean it won't work      xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Natasza*,  massive congratulations that's wonderful xx

*Divas*, so sorry it didn't work again. Doesn't mean it won't though. I do know what you mean with the maybe it will never work thoughts. Have had many if them. Hope your both ok xx

Is everyone else ok? Fingers crossed wherever about in treatment you are xx


----------



## Divas212

We have given this cycle a miss due to time my af arrived over the Xmas/new year it was impossible and in all honesty I feel I needed a break from hormones, due for the next round of iui next cycle....good luck to everyone awaiting their OTD.....hope for us it's 3rd time lucky!!


----------



## Moonface kitty

Helloooo, lovely ladies.

Sorry have been away for so long, it been a bit of a looooooooong story, so here goes.

I have been hospitalised from the 19th and only just got home today. Got rushed into emergency with severe OHSS, (SELF INFLICTED really)

I had a cancelled IUI if you can recalled as I have way too many follicles ranging from `19mm,16,15,[email protected],[email protected], a few a 5/6 etc. Like a mad woman I kept on stimming for three consecutive days at full dose of 150iu, then went on to trigger and do the baby dance a few times.

(I do recall* Urbanista* warning me, never listened )

Spent all of Christmas in emergency gyne, them progressed onto ICU as my veins stop responding and needed to have a line put though my neck for fluids and constant bloods.

Then gradually moved back into High dependency Unit and back at the gyne wards, with a catheter attached, a stomach bag to drain all the excess fluids. *Felt like I had swallowed the entire sea, never felt so much discomfort in my life!! OR Never had so many bags all hanging from me all at once in my life.*

I thank God for the lovely nurses in St.Marys, they couldn't do enough to help.

Made some lovely friends who were experiencing the same thing but from IVF *(Felt so stupid having to confess that it was my stupidity that got me in there)(*

Anyway, enough of how much of an idiot I am /

*Here's a lovely ending to this nightmare experience*, on new years eve I begged a friend to bring in test for me as I realised A/F hadn't showed up, and got a *BFP*!! With a one pound cheapie, done using afternoon urine from my bedpan!!

The docs were aware of the result but hadn't disclosed it to me as they have been quitely monitoring my hcg levels to ensure all was going well before telling me. Cheeky pooper troopers hehhehe  

Needless to say it up and raising beautifully, need to go in tomorrow for another blood test, and have been booked in for a scan on the 18th of Jan.

Aint it very early for that?

Really praying for it sticks and all goes well, got a right telling off for being naughty. But I got told it not uncommon for women in my position not to listen.

*Will I do it again, without a doubt I will*, but will not carry on stimming for so long or at such high dosage, cos I later found out I had about 40 follicles in total which I ended up aggregating.

Am sincerely sorry to see so many negatives, I know the pain we all go though. Best of luck this year, and congrats to thoses with BFPs oxoo 

FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners would like to remind you not to self medicate or go against to advice of Dr's and medical staff


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Moonface*, congratulations  So glad it all ended well for you. Best of luck for the rest of your pregnancy xx


----------



## notamuggle

Congratulations Moonface! What a great start to 2014 after a what must have been a scary Christmas In hospital! 

Glad to hear you are also feeling better now, good luck got the next few months and beyond xxx


----------



## bearbear

Happy New Year Everyone, i truly hope its a good one for us all    

*Natasza - * Big congratulations to you, a BFP just before Christmas must of been amazing!! Wishing you a healthy 9 months ahead xx

*Moonface Kitty - * So sorry to hear about your ordeal, you poor thing but what a wonderful ending to your story!! Congrats to you on your amazing BFP and i hope everything from now on goes smoothly for you xx

Sorry for the BFN's, i know exactly how your feeling as i'm one of them  Not even sure if i'm going to be able to try this cycle as my donor is away!

Love and hugs to you all xx


----------

